# Progress thread tonksy26 - now for sale !



## tonksy26

*Exterior mods*

19" BBS CH/Porsche twists 
V6 front bumper + smoothed out
LCR splitter
Gloss black grilles
V6 valance
Black vinyl wrapped roof
Black vinyl wrapped petrol cap
Window tints
Laminex rear tinted lights
Front flip up number plate
LED rear number plate bulbs
8k xenon's
LED halo angel rings
Smoked corners
40mm Apex springs
'Quattro' wing mirror sticker
Red painted calipers

*Performance Mods*

HG motorsport front mount intercooler
Relentless high flow maifold 
XS Power 3" down pipe + sports cat 
Miltek exhaust system 
SFS 3" TIP 
Neuspeed induction kit 
Forge 007DV 
APR Stage 2 Remap 
N279 delete 
Uprated dogbone mount
forge catch can
Debaffled Charge pipe
Inline walco fuel pump
Powerflex bushes 
Cookbots
Uprated intergrated engineering rifle drilled rods
Calco bearings
Siemens deka. 630cc injectors

*Engine bay mods*

Powdercoated strut brace
Powdercoated rocker cover
Polished turbo charge pipe
Polished/painted inlet manifold
Red hose kit
Red upper boost hoses
Red Turbo pipe
Red intercooler pipe
Porsche oil + coolant cap 
Flocked battery cover + coolant bottle cover
Bling kit
OG chrome dipstick
Aluminium dipstick holder
OG inlet manifold cover plate

_*Interior mods*_

Carbonfibre wrapped handbrake/ door handles
Sony headunit
Liquid TT gauge
Red leds in air vents
Red led footwell lights
White interior lights
Sub + amp
Custom QS rear sear delete

Ive been on here a while now, owned the TT just over a year and got to know a fair few people. Ive have had a few people ask if i had a progress thread to which i had to reply not really :roll: . So decide to do one as my last 1 on my cliosport was quite successful. Bit about me, i was 20 (now 21) when i got the TT having owned a a clio 1.2 from passing at 17 which was turned into a cliosport and i even put a 2.0l engine which didnt go down to well. So i cut my losses and got rid for the TT i have today.

This is how i got her. Had a few mods already, like 'miltek' exhuaust, autobahn88 tip, Rs6 Alloys, Rear headlight tints, Front headlight tints, black vinyl wrapped roof/fuel cap, Lcr splitter, turbo badge instead of audi rings, red calipers, V6 spoiler, V6 rear valance, 3 bar grille.




























First thing to do was put my reg on to hide the fact its over 10 year old haha.



















Next up was some cheap halfrauds special number plate LEDS, worked a treat and have been spot on ever since.










Im only young and a i like blue so fitted some 8k xenons which wont be to everyones taste but it makes me stand out :lol:










Then came some interior mods, i put my sub in the boot that was in my clio. Also wrapped a few interior parts in 3M carbon fibre.




























Quick picture of my poor little clioand the TT, Both fantastic cars. Clio got stripped and sold in parts in the end.










Next up was to tidy up the bodywork so out came the bucket and wax. Gave her a good wash, clay, polish and wax.










Next was to look at the engine bay, so added a bling kit, polished a couple of parts, painted a few other parts and this was the result.










Became a TTOC member and decided to share it with the world.










I then came up with a CRAZY idea of flocking the engine bay to be 'different'. This resulted in a very OTT engine bay which i know alot wont like but hey ho, its my car :lol:

I also added a neauspeed induction kit and forge DV from awsome.










Next up was the wheels, im not a fan of big spokes so saw some genuine BBS ch's in the for sale section. So i travelled 3 hours down to bristol to meet markypoo and came home with my mate as a passenger ( big lad) squashed in the car with 4 big 19" Ch's  He wasnt impressed with the space but was definatly worth it in the end.










Trax soon approached fast so got myself on a mates stand and showed her off.



















Next up was a little mod which i saw on here which i instantly fell in love with, albeit very cheap/minor mod. Quattro stinker on the wing mirrors.










I kept looking at the front and something just wasnt right, i wasnt happy with the shape so i decieded to spalsh out for a v6 front bumper, Travelled another 2 hours to pick it up from newcastle and then dropped it straight into the bodyshop. I thought id be different again and smooth the front number plate out so got that done at the same time.

Whilst in the body shop i sprayed the front grille myself with plasti-kote super gloss to give it a nice shiny look.










Bumper came out the bodyshop and straight onto the car, with out the bottom grilles which i hadnt sourced yet.










3 bar grille refitted



















Next i needed something so the rozzers didnt pull me for no number plate, i saw another forum member cars who wanted to be james bond and decided i did aswell, so i purchased a remote control flip up number plate ( picture is with the old number plate until i purchased a american sized plate)




























Next up was the replace the WORST centre section to a exhaust ive ever seen, a miltek back box but clearly not a miltek middle section. So got onto awsome gti and got a miltek centre section off them. ( if you like nice exhausts you may want to look away now)



















I then looked for weeks upon weeks for a downpipe that was affordable and a decient price, i found the XS power 1 for very cheap over in america which, if you dont know, have had some very bad reviewsbut i emialed them and they said they had sorted these problems out now. With no1 wanting to be a guinea pig i decided to take a the pludge and get one. It went on perfectly and i havent had a problem since and was over half the price other companys charge. I also change the dogbone mount as advised on here.



















Next up came a Liquid gauge in the for sale section off graham, love_iTT ( great guy).










I then bought some of the cheap Angel eye leds from bong kong and thought whilst i was splitting the headlights i would spray my indicator lenses so the orange wasnt in your face no more.

this was all taken place just before ulitmate dubs so took my flip up number plate off and cable tied a plate to the grille just to get down there.










Ultimate dubs was great, had a great time and met some great people.




























Another quick snap on my neighbours drive that i like to show where its at at the moment










A few backs i found a coolant leaking somewhere so had a look about and found the culprit. So changed that over.



















After buying a the downpipe i had made the decision that i was going for the full works and get a stage 2 and try to get as close to 300 bhp as i could. This ment upgrading the smaller autobahn88 tip to a 3" SFS tip and start looking for an intercooler which will be purchased next week in the group buy.










Today i replaced the coolant bottle for a brand new one, quick easy 10 minute job but quite effective and i can now read my coolant level.



















So that brings me pretty much up-to-date now, as said abit further up, in the next couple of weeks i shall get the intercooler, and then a stage 2 remap in about a month (hopfully when awsome gti have a remap sale on). Im also looking at getting some 20 mm spacers on the back and 15 mm spacers on the front. The engine bay at the moment is al back together at the moment but i want to do a few changes to it still as im not happy with the big blue engine cover, its going to be toned down quite abit. Also have the porsche oil and coolant caps to come when they come in from the group buy.

I can now keep tabs on what i get up to and shall update this when ever i mess about with something.


----------



## jamman

Great write up and good to see someone with a bit of passion for their car.

My head keeps shaking from side to side whenever I see your flocking think it's just an inbuilt reaction.

Enjoy mate enjoy, good work. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kazinak

nice car,but need spacers in the back and more lows,


----------



## Brendanb86

Love your car, looks spot on to me. Nice way to keep together all the mods you have done. We should have a build thread sub category where everyone can post threads like these. I can imagine after a few more mods, I'll start loosing track of what I have and haven't done and I haven't even done that much to mine!


----------



## tonksy26

A little update, Car failed on mot on n/s arb link and n/s bottom arm (both an advisery from last years MOT  ) and front 2 tyres ( although 1 is perfectly legal :roll: ) so front RS6 alloys came out and were fitted till i get some new tyres. So got myself a new arb link and bottom arm with ball joint and my mate fitted them so passed MOT now. Id say it was easy to replace only i didnt do it, i just watched so was very easy for me :lol:

On 1 tyre i had a slow leak and needed blowing up every couple of days so going not going to put the BBS back on till i have a new tyre.

Still waiting on 3 or 4 new things to be fitted which should be here in next couple of weeks. Also looking at investing into some R32 ARBs and poly bushes.














































I really wish i could afford a decent camera, They do look better on a smaller iphone screen though.


----------



## GanXteR

Pics and car looks great tonksy! Never used to like denim blue TT's until I saw yours and kaz's both mighty fine examples

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jays_225

i would sell my car and get my denim tt back to make it look just like yours. its lovely wish i had never sold mine really!


----------



## richyboy

What's with the different wheels? Which ones are you choosing?


----------



## Brendanb86

richyboy said:


> What's with the different wheels? Which ones are you choosing?


Why don't you read the post?


----------



## tonksy26

richyboy said:


> What's with the different wheels? Which ones are you choosing?


 :roll:


----------



## TB.Eight

arghhhh lovely motor! any more info on the numberplate flip up? exactly what im looking for before i have my bumper smoothed


----------



## tonksy26

TB.Eight said:


> arghhhh lovely motor! any more info on the numberplate flip up? exactly what im looking for before i have my bumper smoothed


It was off eBay, item number 260941525251. The guy imported them over from America but seems he hasn't relisted any more.


----------



## TB.Eight

i think ive found a few on google, before i go and buy do you think it'd be an easier enough job to modify it so it wasn't so square? i want to get a pressed 320mm plate from europlates and fit that. (sorry for the thread hijack lol)


----------



## tonksy26

TB.Eight said:


> i think ive found a few on google, before i go and buy do you think it'd be an easier enough job to modify it so it wasn't so square? i want to get a pressed 320mm plate from europlates and fit that. (sorry for the thread hijack lol)


Be quite hard i would imagin, you might have skills that I don't buy I wouldn't be able to modify it haha


----------



## tonksy26

These came today, shall be fitting them this afternoon :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

does look good well most of it  not keen on the flocking
You could do with some nice big calipers behind them wheels though


----------



## tonksy26

Added some red silicone hoses into the engine bay today










Then having done the n249 bypass already, I decided to delete it all and take it all out. Just left the sensor in for now till I order a resistor. Notice that big slug of a thing in the first picture soon disappear.










The bay is nowhere near clean but as I've said it's abit of a work in progress atm.

Also gave her a quick wash as she was covered in dust.


----------



## ViperOneZero

Good effort.

I was never really into denim blue, but when you see Tonksy's car in the flesh, it changed my mind.

Some good quality mods being fitted.

If your fitting the v3 manifold, then you may as well save your cash up for a decent turbo. In my opinion thre is no point changing the manifold , then put your 80k turbo back on. You may as well get it rebuilt or fit a hybrid.

Having spoken with FLASH , he stated that the poly bushes / new ARB make the car handle very well. He was impressed with those mods.

When you go for stage 2 remap, make sure you get a full boost leak check beforehand.

What bhp is the liquid gauge showing now? any comparisons for each mod?

GG

* sack off the flock. :lol:


----------



## neil_audiTT

great motor dude. Nice work.

I might try and do something with my front grills!


----------



## LOWTT225

tonksy26 said:


> Then having done the n249 bypass already, I decided to delete it all and take it all out. Just left the sensor in for now till I order a resistor. Notice that big slug of a thing in the first picture soon disappear.
> 
> I had fitted a resister but it throws a fault up every now and again so refitted the N249 valve but relocated it out the way so now fault free!!!


----------



## LordG71

really good thread Tonksy 8) keep up the good work [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tonksy26

I defintaly won't be going the turbo root. Really not something I want to go into tbh.

I have looked at arb's and they are on my long list left to do.

As for the manifold, I'll probably leave it for now but will keep my eye on the Cupra forum and let's see what happened ey 

Liquid gauge last time I ran it, ran at a very poor 220 bhp haha.


----------



## ViperOneZero

tonksy26 said:


> I defintaly won't be going the turbo root. Really not something I want to go into tbh.
> 
> I have looked at arb's and they are on my long list left to do.
> 
> As for the manifold, I'll probably leave it for now but will keep my eye on the Cupra forum and let's see what happened ey
> 
> Liquid gauge last time I ran it, ran at a very poor 220 bhp haha.


Hmm

Must be either not mapped, boost leak lol

Get yourself on tasty nuts website! get your rocker cover sprayed up and replace every bolt in the bay !


----------



## tonksy26

GunnerGibson said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I defintaly won't be going the turbo root. Really not something I want to go into tbh.
> 
> I have looked at arb's and they are on my long list left to do.
> 
> As for the manifold, I'll probably leave it for now but will keep my eye on the Cupra forum and let's see what happened ey
> 
> Liquid gauge last time I ran it, ran at a very poor 220 bhp haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm
> 
> Must be either not mapped, boost leak lol
> 
> Get yourself on tasty nuts website! get your rocker cover sprayed up and replace every bolt in the bay !
Click to expand...

Have you seen the prices on that website !  Just for some colourful nuts ? 

When do i get my cat back and your spacers anyway :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

i know someone who could powder coat the rocker cover for you at a good price


----------



## kazinak

the engine bay looks abit random for me [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## ViperOneZero

你应该这样做是为了你的摇杆盖....

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/fiat-coupe/article?mid=389&prev=609&next=378&l=f&fid=12

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=GpjPT4rDIImA8wO86vXTDA


----------



## tonksy26

Anodized really does look top top quailty. Not really sure what im thinking in the bay atm, got a few ideas but nothing finalised. The blue WILL go though.


----------



## kazinak

tonksy26 said:


> Anodized really does look top top quailty. Not really sure what im thinking in the bay atm, got a few ideas but nothing finalised. The blue WILL go though.


i know how you feel, i've tried few ideas on mine aswell :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

its not as bad as this :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

Adam-tt said:


> its not as bad as this :lol:


Makes me feel better about my blue bits :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

Well tonight gave me a kick up the arse to pull my engine bay finger out so took my badly flocked strut brace off and chiseled it all off, ready to be powdercoated.


----------



## Vrroom

Very nice storybook on your build Tonksy! Flock the engine bay till your heart's content!! Very glad to see your enthusiasm for the TT. You have a beautiful car.


----------



## ViperOneZero

Adam-tt said:


> its not as bad as this :lol:


Was trying to find that pic!

Powdercoater on Crawford Street , cheap.


----------



## Adam-tt

GunnerGibson said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was trying to find that pic!
Click to expand...

I have all the photos saved from that job as i was in so much shock :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

GunnerGibson said:


> Powdercoater on Crawford Street , cheap.


What they called ?


----------



## ViperOneZero

A. Hallworth & Sons
Tel: 01706 648768

Contact Details

Address: Eagle Iron Works, Crawford Street, Rochdale, Lancashire. OL16 5NU

Phone: 01706 648768

Opening Times

Mon: 07:00 until 16.00
Tues: 07:00 until 16.00
Wed: 07:00 until 16.00
Thur: 07:00 until 16.00
Fri: 07:00 until 16.00
Sat: until
Sun: until


----------



## tonksy26

Received the Porsche caps today to add a little more excitement to the bay


----------



## tonksy26

Well work got under way for the rocker cover to be powdercoated.

As my other thread I cleaned the injectors and FPR with a ultrasonic cleaner machine and gained 9bhp. Also replaced the injector seals whilst at it as 1 seemed to leaking a tiny bit.










From










To










Rocker cover and strut brace, along with a couple of brackets have gone to be powdercoated today and shall be ready Tuesday.

Replaced a couple more hoses to make it all go back together nicely. And also pulled my rear boot lid cover down ready for painting.

Ordered a new gasket whilst the rocker cover is off.

I also bought 2 continental tyres today so they should be here on Tuesday which means I can finally have all 4 bbs back on.


----------



## Bago47

Engine bay looks so empty without the strut brace, was it hard to remove?

PS:
If you don't mind to check this link:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=279988&start=15


----------



## tonksy26

Been busy few days, lots of parts come. Few sneeky pics


----------



## tonksy26

So lots of updates.

First off the engine bay, got the rocker cover and strut brace and a couple of clips powdercoated in red. Cost me £20 which i think is a bargain and looks a top quailty job so really cnt complain. Still waiting on some red upper boost pipes but they wont be here till end of the month. All could do with a clean up but you get the idea of how well its coming along now. I still need to do something with that random blue flocked bit at the front so that will be sorted shortly. Will be repowdercoating the inlet and making that alot neater.

AI changed the rocker cover gasket whilst i was at as theere was a fair bit of oil around and a little bit messy under there so cleaned it up to make it tidier.



















Next was the intercooler to be fitted, had a fair bit of trouble getting the V6 bumper back on so decided to cut away abit of the inside were the middle lower grille sits. Cnt really be noticed as its down the bottom but made fitment alot lot easier. Im going to be putting the side grilles in but not middle grille. That way optimize the amount of cold air flowing into the intercooler.

bumper off and the job started:









How it spent the first night:










All the old crap out. Weight saving feels good !










Job done:


















And the results, performance wise .... 14 BHP. Now running a cool 255bhp and thats without any sort of map.










So overall in the last week ive gained 23 bhp which aint to bad to say the gain will be even greater once remapped and tweaked. Car feels much more responsive now so really happy. Intercooler looks great and the engine bay is coming along nicely. Still a fair bit of work to do but alot has been crossed off.

Recieved 2 continental tyres which are being fitted on friday so i can get back to having all 4 BBS on the car. Going to be a massive upgrade from the budget crappy primewell tyres i have on at the moment.


----------



## Ruffmeister

First proper read through this thread. Great updates! Looks awesome with the BBS.
I have to admit that I am not much of a denim blue fan either but yours and a few others on here such as Kaz's shows how it can be done 8) Keep up the good work!


----------



## Grahamstt

tonksy26 said:


> All the old crap out. Weight saving feels good !


Have you left the old intercooler balance/joining pipe off - this doubles up as a strengthening bar between the chassis legs


----------



## Leebo310

Nice work mate, the car looks great! 
Don't suppose your planning on selling the rs6 wheels once you fit your new ones are you?! I may be interested if you are!


----------



## tonksy26

Leebo310 said:


> Nice work mate, the car looks great!
> Don't suppose your planning on selling the rs6 wheels once you fit your new ones are you?! I may be interested if you are!


No, won't be selling them as I use them as winter wheels.

My bbs are for sale though


----------



## V6RUL

Nice work..starting to look really tidy now.
Steve


----------



## LordG71

looking good Tonsky 8) keep up the good work


----------



## Charlie

Can you actually *feel *the BHP increase on the Liquid? as I now it does make a difference at what temp you take the readings, I get about 12bhp more when it is really cold.

Charlie


----------



## tonksy26

Tbh It does feel quicker but that might just be me wanting it to be faster. Feels more responsive.

All all 3 of my last runs the temp has been the same on the dashpod so temperature would of all been the same give or take 1 or 2 degrees.


----------



## tonksy26

Took the bumper off this morning and dropped it off to get the 2 big cracks out the bumper.

Going to be booking my remap on Tuesday to be done on my birthday (7th july) as the girlfriend has offered to pay for it 

Also Recieved this in the post today so they will be fitted tomorrow.


----------



## RudeBadger

looking good fella !


----------



## kazinak

i thought Rich is doing a good deal on HG hoses :?:


----------



## tonksy26

kazinak said:


> i thought Rich is doing a good deal on HG hoses :?:


I couldnt be bothered waiting :lol:

Sfs did my quite a good deal in the end as they messed me about about so got a good deal out them which made them jut as cheap.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... car is looking great! ... as an owner of a denim blue TT, I'm loving the fact that some of the best looking cars on the forum now are Denim blue, and that I keep reading people commenting "I don't really like blue cars, but..."
:lol:


----------



## tonksy26

Time for an update...

Hoses fitted, relatively easy job as the bumper was off any getting fixed/resprayed after someone reversed into me.

Whilst bumper was off and having just fitted the intercooler i bought some £3 ebay LEDS and wired them up to a switch inside. some people will like it other will hate it, i will probably forget there there tbh and so wont get used but its something different anyway.










Then came along Stanford hall, the day before i oraganised to meet a guy down london to buy some new wheels off him so set the route planner and off we went. Most will know/have guessed what wheels they are but for those who dont, heres a teasing pic in the service station carpark.



















So wheels packed up in the back it was nights sleep and a good rest for the excellent stanford hall show. Few pics of the TT's their.



















The plastic bit attached to the rear window had been scratched by a enormous sub the previous owner had so i finally got round to sorting that by just sanding down and respraying it a gloss black from halfrauds (excuse the turd blue light, my mate was dicking about with my bulb bag and put it in).



















On saturday was my birthday so the GF bought me a stage 2 remap as awsome gti finally had a sale on there remaps so booked it straight in for my birthday. Glad to seee nothing was wrong with the car and everything was running spot on. Nothing really much more to say than WOW, totally different car. real throw back in the seat action when you accelerate.










And the all important results










Made the jounry down to gaydon quite exciting thats for sure. Few pics of it at gaydon


----------



## Saffy

Looking good, what was your bhp after remap?


----------



## malstt

It was good to meet you at gaydon and your car was looking great. 8) Pm a price for your BBS when you get your new whells sorted. :wink:


----------



## tonksy26

Saffy said:


> Looking good, what was your bhp after remap?


242BHP at the clutch. Not sure what it was at the flywheel.

Clutch torque - 330



malstt said:


> It was good to meet you at gaydon and your car was looking great. 8) Pm a price for your BBS when you get your new whells sorted. :wink:


Yeah good to meet you to, will give you a message when/if i get myself sorted


----------



## jamman

Hi Ugly,

Car is looking good and sounds like you're enjoying her which is what it is all about.


----------



## L33JSA

tonksy26 said:


> 242BHP at the clutch. Not sure what it was at the flywheel.
> 
> Clutch torque - 330


Clutch and flywheel power are exactly the same thing.

However wheel and clutch (or flywheel) figures differ due to transmission losses.


----------



## kazinak

So what numbers you getting on your liquid gauge ?

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonksy26

kazinak said:


> So what numbers you getting on your liquid gauge ?
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


I haven't done a run on the liquid gauge yet, 240bhp at the clutch/flywheel is shit though. :-|


----------



## Saffy

Does it feel better than before the re-map ?


----------



## tonksy26

2000000 millions times quicker han before.

If you look on the actual graph it does peak at what looks to be 285bhp so might just be the figures wrote down that are abit funny.


----------



## Saffy

You going to be at awesome tomorrow afternoon, would be good to meet up


----------



## tonksy26

Saffy said:


> You going to be at awesome tomorrow afternoon, would be good to meet up


No I'm at work untill Friday unfortunately. Jut dropped John a message at Awsome and he said his came out at low 240 and nothing was wrong with it. Said he will look into it and keep me updated


----------



## Leebo310

tonksy26 said:


> 2000000 millions times quicker han before.
> 
> If you look on the actual graph it does peak at what looks to be 285bhp so might just be the figures wrote down that are abit funny.


If it feels so much quicker than before then that's the main thing mate!!


----------



## Adam-tt

I wouldn't worry about the numbers means fu*k all at the end of the day


----------



## tonksy26

Adam-tt said:


> I wouldn't worry about the numbers means fu*k all at the end of the day


Yeah I'm not to worried, jut be nice to know and be able to tell people what its running.

It's also running 23 psi. Not sure weather that's high/low/good/bad.


----------



## TT-Rossco

is this an APR map?

the bhp figure seems a little low for a stage 2. My revo stage 1 which was done on the same rollers produced 255 bhp and torque of 340. Anyway as long as it feels much better Iwouldn't worry about it.

Great looking car by the way!


----------



## rodgerq

that seems very low for a flywheel figure especially at that boost level.

im in the middle of trying to find out a bit about why the gen1 haldex doesnt like rolling roads, or vice versa. from what ive read a RR can read low on on the gen1. is this a possible issue for you?

cars crackin BTW, really nice!!


----------



## tonksy26

TT-Rossco said:


> is this an APR map?


Yeah apr stage 2



rodgerq said:


> that seems very low for a flywheel figure especially at that boost level.
> 
> im in the middle of trying to find out a bit about why the gen1 haldex doesnt like rolling roads, or vice versa. from what ive read a RR can read low on on the gen1. is this a possible issue for you?
> 
> cars crackin BTW, really nice!!


It was done in 2wd as most RR are. Just unplugged the fuse so doubt it's anything to do with the haldex system.


----------



## rodgerq

so is that ok to run it in 2wd then? no adverse issues? sorry for the slight hijack :-S


----------



## tonksy26

Not really done much recently as been saving up and been on holiday. Bought some new mats and made a mod list.










BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## tonksy26

*Exterior mods*

19" BBS CH 
V6 front bumper + smoothed out
LCR splitter
Gloss black grilles
V6 valance
Black vinyl wrapped roof
Black vinyl wrapped petrol cap
Window tints
Laminex rear tinted lights
Front flip up number plate
LED rear number plate bulbs
8k xenon's
LED halo angel rings
Smoked corners
40mm Apex springs
'Quattro' wing mirror sticker
Red painted calipers

*Engine Mods*

HG motorsport front mount intercooler 
XS Power 3" down pipe + sports cat 
Miltek exhaust system 
SFS 3" TIP 
Neuspeed induction kit 
Forge 007DV 
APR Stage 2 Remap 
N279 delete 
Uprated dogbone mount

*Engine bay mods*

Powdercoated strut brace
Powdercoated rocker cover
Polished turbo charge pipe
Polished/painted inlet manifold
Red hose kit
Red upper boost hoses
Red intercooler pipe
Porsche oil + coolant cap 
Flocked battery cover + coolant bottle cover
Bling kit
OG chrome dipstick

_*Interior mods*_

Carbonfibre wrapped handbrake/ door handles
Sony headunit
Liquid TT gauge
Red leds in air vents
Red led footwell lights
White interior lights
Sub + amp
New matts + boot mat


----------



## BaueruTc

tonksy26 said:


> Not really done much recently as been saving up and been on holiday. Bought some new mats and made a mod list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:


Nice mats! I think you and i must have made a purchase from the same seller!


----------



## tonksy26

eBay specials ? There good quailty and nice and cheap so I thought why not.


----------



## BaueruTc

Yup those are the ones! I upgraded to the deluxe set, Looks like you did too? Good quality for the price and my boot floor was pretty tatty looking.

Loving the progress your making with the car btw!


----------



## young tt driver

How are you finding the xs downpipe and sports cat mate? I'm looking to get one but they just seem to cheap! 
Did you notice any power gains? 
And how's it sounding?

Cheers sam


----------



## richyboy

Hi there tonksy what is your liquid showing now that you've had a stage 2?


----------



## tonksy26

Bhp ? I haven't logged anything on the liquid gauge tbh mate.


----------



## richyboy

Ok I just had mine done at waks he done a great job but I have a few restrictions so end result wasn't as high as I'd like but new tip on way


----------



## tonksy26

richyboy said:


> Ok I just had mine done at waks he done a great job but I have a few restrictions so end result wasn't as high as I'd like but new tip on way


What restrictions would they be ? Is it stage 2 ?


----------



## richyboy

Tip and air filter


----------



## adamskihayden

crackin progress looks like tons of fun!


----------



## tonksy26

Just done a couple of runs with liquid gauge on the way back from tesco.

276bhp it got to, which isn't to bad. There is another 10bhp in there somewhere though.


----------



## richyboy

Not bad wish mine was up near that!


----------



## tonksy26

Not updated this in a while:

Got rid of boot mat and built myself a rear seat delete as in a QS, more info in this thread but ill stick some pics up again.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=301274


----------



## tonksy26

And next is the new shoes. Many will prefer the bbs and I shall be keeping them for the moment, I just fancied a change + the bbs needed new tyres as u shall see:

Old tyre  what camber does to you










Who says you can't fit 10" on the rear


----------



## aaron_tt

That looks superb! Any rubbing at all? 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... looks good mate- what offset/tyres/spacers are you running? ...


----------



## tonksy26

aaron_tt said:


> That looks superb! Any rubbing at all? 8)


Had to take rear arches out for the moment, only a temporary thing though. Much better ride on 18" rather than 19"


----------



## Jay-225

Looks sooo much better on the BBS imo  Have you thought about adjustable tie bars or you happy with the camber wear ?


----------



## tonksy26

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... looks good mate- what offset/tyres/spacers are you running? ...


Rear are 10j et 47 with 20mm adapters and 265/35/18

Front are 8.5j et 50 with 30mm adapters and 225/40/18



Jay-225 said:


> Looks sooo much better on the BBS imo  Have you thought about adjustable tie bars or you happy with the camber wear ?


I was happy for the bbs (cheap) tyres to run on camber but I think I'll look at getting tie bars as £250 a tyre on the back is not something I want to replace


----------



## jamman

A big plus 1 for the BBS sorry, BBS walk it on classic style 

Why have you taken the arch liners out that's crazy in the current weather ?

Did you know the tyres were that low if you did well words fail me :?


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> A big plus 1 for the BBS sorry, BBS walk it on classic style
> 
> Why have you taken the arch liners out that's crazy in the current weather ?
> 
> Did you know the tyres what that low if you did well words fail me :?


Cars not being driven atm so taking arch liners out on the back wont make any difference. I only done it whilst I make some adaptions to the inside  and so I can move it a few yards if need be.


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> A big plus 1 for the BBS sorry, BBS walk it on classic style
> 
> Why have you taken the arch liners out that's crazy in the current weather ?
> 
> Did you know the tyres what that low if you did well words fail me :?
> 
> 
> 
> Cars not being driven atm so taking arch liners out on the back wont make any difference. I only done it whilst I make some adaptions to the inside  and so I can move it a few yards if need be.
Click to expand...




tonksy26 said:


> Much better ride on 18" rather than 19"


 :? :?


----------



## tonksy26

Bought myself a new camera (thanks to James) so thought i would give it a quick try today outside the house. Not the best location and the pics arnt by any means professional but I'm learning.


----------



## JS53MES

>


Love that picture and your car looks amazing. Nice work David  !


----------



## jamman

Pics look good


----------



## tonksy26

Not updated this in a while:

Today I started my engine rebuild. The clutch has been slipping since I've had it mapped really so excuse to get loads of new parts and rebuild it all.

List of parts being added/replaced

Adjustable tie bars
Relentless exhaust manifold
Badger 5 phenolic insulator gasket kit
Possibly get some bigger injectors
Short shifter
De-baffle charge pipe
Port and polish the head
Some new red hoses+ polish up some parts
New rods + bearing
Water pump
Full gasket set
Belts
Full service 
And then basically clean everything up so its all nice and clean under the engine bay

Engine is half output ill basically let the pictures do the talking and update it as we go along.









































































Only did a couple of hours work today as we started late but it's a start. I know a lot of people will say I don't need to rebuild it just to change the clutch but its my car and I wanted the challenge and at the end of it ill know everything be spot on and running perfect.


----------



## tonksy26

May as well post a couple of the night shot I took the other night as well


----------



## JS53MES

Fair play David, good luck with the engine rebuild looks like the removal is going well so far.


----------



## chrisj82

just read this great thread,well done cant wait to see the rebuild  , are you going to do it yourself?


----------



## tonksy26

chrisj82 said:


> just read this great thread,well done cant wait to see the rebuild  , are you going to do it yourself?


Yeah me and a mate. Staying on the drive then taking the engine into the shed if need be to pull it apart.

Times like this I wish I had a garage :?


----------



## chrisj82

fair play m8


----------



## richyboy

Nice one Dan great job so far! Looking forward to see the progress how long do you estimate it will take?


----------



## Grahamstt

This looks familiar

I took the box out to do my clutch 12 months ago - so now I'm into new turbo, manifold and now escalated into new internals, head fmic and everything else that seems to come with the territory of BT.

So here I am with some fantastic plans but car still in the air.
Funnily enough I took the engine out last weekend when I finally decided the way to go :?

Good luck with the build [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tonksy26

thanks guys..

few more bits arrived today

Phenolic spacer










Rifled drilled rods + bearings










and a quick pic of the exhaust manifold that's waiting to go on from relentless



















and also as in my other thread the magnificent light for when it goes dark at night I can carry on working away.


----------



## Matt B

tonksy26 said:


> Rifled drilled rods + bearings


Good choice with rifle drilled rods


----------



## tonksy26

More parts came today.

Water pump
Belts
Gaskets
Brake cleaner
Head bolts
Coolant


----------



## jamman

Matey make sure you sort out the nuts and bolts etc because its a fecking mare putting everything back together if things go walkies


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> Matey make sure you sort out the nuts and bolts etc because its a fecking mare putting everything back together if things go walkies


Don't worry, there sorted into tubs, tubs and more tubs.


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matey make sure you sort out the nuts and bolts etc because its a fecking mare putting everything back together if things go walkies
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, there sorted into tubs, tubs and more tubs.
Click to expand...

Good man :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Awesome stuff tonksy mate.. Look forward to the build reports... 

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26

Managed to get a couple more hours of work in today. Undoing clips and bolts still. Just got the 2 coolant pipes to the heatermatrix and need to get hold of a ribe bit to undo the multi spline bolts holding the driveshaft on.










And put to use my new £21 lights


----------



## Duggy

tonksy26 said:


> Managed to get a couple more hours of work in today. Undoing clips and bolts still. Just got the 2 coolant pipes to the heatermatrix and need to get hold of a ribe bit to undo the multi spline bolts holding the driveshaft on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And put to use my new £21 lights


Respect Dan!

Difficult enough to do in a garage

John


----------



## biggusguttus

Respect


----------



## adamperry27

are you gonna put a new tensioner on with the belts? would be an idea if its not been done in a while esp with the effort you are going to


----------



## Timmy_TT

tonksy26 said:


> Managed to get a couple more hours of work in today. Undoing clips and bolts still. Just got the 2 coolant pipes to the heatermatrix and need to get hold of a ribe bit to undo the multi spline bolts holding the driveshaft on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And put to use my new £21 lights


Well done mate, I thought I had it hard doing work in my shoe box sized garage! keep up the hard work, I'm enjoying reading your progress [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## james 91

Nice work mate, Looking forward to seeing the Relentless manifold fitted. That's my next purchase I think, what do you make of the XS Power downpipe?


----------



## superkarl

james 91 said:


> Nice work mate, Looking forward to seeing the Relentless manifold fitted. That's my next purchase I think, what do you make of the XS Power downpipe?


i usually just browse this forum. 
and came on today to post in the classifieds, however as you can see i dont post, but if youre interested in a downpipe + decat...... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

P.s. To the OP, seems like a great thread. and i respect anyone hugely for doing a rebuild on their drive, im doing exactly the same on my S3 at the mo 








lets hope you dont find something like this like i did:









best of luck with it.


----------



## superkarl

james 91 said:


> Nice work mate, Looking forward to seeing the Relentless manifold fitted. That's my next purchase I think, what do you make of the XS Power downpipe?


james this site wont let me pm you back yet. il get posting!


----------



## tonksy26

Spent another couple hours on it today. Finally for the engine out and ready to mess about with. Now comes the interesting bit to clean everything up and start replacing and adding bits and bobs.


----------



## oldguy

Bloody Hell !

I wouldn't even consider what you are doing !

Well done!


----------



## tonksy26

Moved the engine down to the shed now to work on it. Gearbox is off, clutch is off, cylinder head is very close to coming off. Not had any big problems as of yet. Gearbox was abit of a bugger to get off but that's only because it weighs a friggin tonne !!!!

The clutch and duel mass are both totally shagged to pieces ! no wonder I wasn't going anywhere fast.

Photobucket isn't working atm so will upload pics when it is.


----------



## tonksy26




----------



## tonksy26

More progress has been made just haven't updated the thread. I'm now debating weather to go hybrid and update the clutch and a trip down to the magic bill at badger 5 to custom map it with 550 injectors. A new piston is needed as we damaged one when changing the rods over, so new piston and piston rings are on there way. Thinking of changing the just the clutch plate to a sach one ( as recommended by bill) so might be ordering that tomorrow.

New rods are in and look 1000 times better than the standard rods, they feel so flimsy compared to the intergrated engineering. So engine is on the rebuild now just waiting on a new piston and the piston rings to come and then it's all systems go to get it back together.

If I do go hybrid hoping to be pushing around 340-350bhp then. Anyway some more pictures from down in the shed  it is getting rather cramped down there with parts everywhere haha


----------



## tonksy26

It's a good job I'm doing this I've found out as we have gone along, the water pump was leaking, we think the head gasket was on its way, timing belt was on its way and also a couple of the rod bearings had little scratches on them so I guess it is a good job I'm replacing all these parts before it went bang its self. Mate reckons it had about another 1000 miles left in its life.


----------



## neil_audiTT

Dude, you need an engine stand. lol

I think we all do that, when somethings properly stripped down - Reassure ourselves that doing it was the best idea because it would have exploded later on in its life :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

neil_audiTT said:


> Dude, you need an engine stand. lol
> 
> I think we all do that, when somethings properly stripped down - Reassure ourselves that doing it was the best idea because it would have exploded later on in its life :lol:


 Blahhh I don't NEED one so not getting one. I'm cringing at what I've spent already never mind things I don't NEED :lol:

And your probably right, I'm am certain the water pump was leaking and the bearing have scratches on them tho.

Can't wait to get in back on the road now with all these extra mods especially if I do go hybrid


----------



## Converted2VW

You sir, are a determine person.
Amazing work


----------



## albhedpt

I wish i knew things like he does, car keeps getting better and better! Very nice work


----------



## tonksy26

Quick pic of comparing the rods


----------



## dizzle

Wicked thread tonks! Are you audi mechanic or just have loads of mechanical knowledge? Would love to be able to strip the whole engine as you say you'd get to know exactly what's going on in her heart and sort out any extra issues but don't feel confident to do it alone! Lol have striped an audi a2 engine and done a rebuild with a mate this was a few years ago still have loads to learn! Either way nice work on the car cant wait to see the end result am sure your car will be a hulk of a TT, I am sure it will have crazy pulling power after your done with it! :mrgreen:


----------



## tonksy26

New clutch plate came today  1 step closer to hybrid.


----------



## JS53MES

8) 8) exciting times i bet !


----------



## james 91

The standard rods are pathetic aren't they!

Who's doing your Hybrid?


----------



## tonksy26

james 91 said:


> The standard rods are pathetic aren't they!
> 
> Who's doing your Hybrid?


Yup they look tiny next to the new ones.

Not 100% sure yet. Think it will be beach buggys though. There just in the middle of testing a new combination so waiting to hear the results.


----------



## aarond

Very impressive mate


----------



## owdee tt nl

Great thread, I just read all 10 pages 8) 
Btw where did you get the small silicone hoses?


----------



## emiel10

WOW, love this tread, respect for taking the engine out in the front yard..


----------



## tonksy26

Right gna do a small update. got loads done ( its bloody taken long enough but been messed about like you wouldn't believe by a so called mate who was effectively doing it for me as im not clued up about engines) anyway .....

Took everything apart and stripped it right down to the core internals and then got it all back together with new rods, rod bearings, piston rings, new racing clutch, belts, pumps.... everything mention in previous posts.

Had a lot of problems with the relentless v3 manifold, the nuts on the turbo to manifold were a nightmare to get on and and the manifold it self needed grinding down on its edges in order to fit. even the gasket they supplied didn't fit..




























Manifold problem: It just wouldn't fit down flush so needed the grinder..



















finally fitted:



















This is the engine ready to go back in.....










Eventually the manifold went into place and looks the dogs dangle to be fair










Then finally the engine sat in his home again.. Things could do with being repainted but at the moment I just want the car back on the road as soon as now and will worry about getting it looking the dogs dangles at a later date.










Its up to the point of everything is now plugged back in ( thanks for James (jamman) inspirational phone conversation to get the last couple of plugs in tonight). Intercooler is resting in place at the moment and needs fixing on tightly still but apart from that I think everything is pretty much back together and wont be far of being ran on the road again.

Its been a MASSIVE learning curve for me and I've really got my hands stuck in and learnt a lot about how engine internals work. its just a shame its taken so long to get up to this point.. I keep telling myself that everything needed uprated.. I mean look at poor James (JS53MES) running all that power and for him to have what seems a bent rod just completely ruin everything so hopefully I have managed to stop any of that happening to me and it will run perfect for at least net couple of years.


----------



## tonksy26

Also thanks to duggy on here who sold me his forge catch can ... Another little mod to add the finishing touch in the engine bay. No pictures yet but will look a lot better once finished.


----------



## conlechi

Great thread , nearly there now by the looks of it 8) , looking forward to the next update


----------



## JS53MES

Absolutely brilliant Tonks !! it looks the dogs danglies and no doubt will be a real beast once back on the road. Keep this updated regularly and let us know how its running.


----------



## Stueyturn

Hat has to come off to you my friend! Doing that on your drive by yourself!! That takes some big cojones!


----------



## TTSPORT666

Well Done Tonksy bloody inspirational stuff. You have huge man balls my friend..  I bet you have learnt a thing or 2 or 3 or...

Looking forward to seeing the beast at the RR day... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## tonksy26

Cheers guys  hopefully wont be long till now.



TTSPORT666 said:


> Well Done Tonksy bloody inspirational stuff. You have huge man balls my friend..  I bet you have learnt a thing or 2 or 3 or...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the beast at the RR day... :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Damien... im not going mate :/ im gutted ! I fly out to gran caneria on the 8th. Was going to come for just an hour to show my face but the flight is midday so really not do able with living so far away from the meet :? Im gutted. see you all at event 13 if your going ?


----------



## TTSPORT666

tonksy26 said:


> Cheers guys  hopefully wont be long till now.
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Done Tonksy bloody inspirational stuff. You have huge man balls my friend..  I bet you have learnt a thing or 2 or 3 or...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the beast at the RR day... :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Damien... im not going mate :/ im gutted ! I fly out to gran caneria on the 8th. Was going to come for just an hour to show my face but the flight is midday so really not do able with living so far away from the meet :? Im gutted. see you all at event 13 if your going ?
Click to expand...

What's that ..you prefer to go on holiday than join us..lol. Brother you deserve a holiday after a build like that. No worries. Hope to see you at an event this summer. 8)

Damien.


----------



## jamman

Your welcome mate....

btw I'm still at Norwich working


----------



## ades tt 180

Great thread mate!...have you got her fired up yet?... what sort of power you looking at when finished?


----------



## Basscube

WOW impressive 

amazing work and so much dedication. Fair play bro 8)


----------



## chrisj82

Any update on how this is going?


----------



## tonksy26

Yeah big progress today as you may have seen in the other thread. Long story short my 'mate' who was mainly doing the rebuild decided to never answer his phone again and so left me up the shitter. As said long story short lee (L33JSA) was kind enough to pop in whilst passing to a track weekend he had booked and so helped get the TT a little bit closer still.

Upon inspection by lee, we found a plug in the wrong place (could of been quite dangerous actually), wires in the wrong place, sump plug hardly even screwed in and more or less every single clip broken on every plug. Lee got hard at work and fixed the driveshaft which was abit of a ball ache to get tightened up, rewired a few of the wires, and then we FIRED HER UP !!!!

After abit of messing around we now have 1 fault codes coming up, which is the crankshaft fault which lee hopes is just the sensor ( and is being kind enough to send me one that he's got lying around) if not he said it could be the timing but will kindly help out with the retiming.

Still a couple more jobs left, he noticed the driveshaft gaiter clips were non existent so need new ones of those, and also the thermostat is leaking so need to get that sorted.

Im still buying lots of parts, mainly this week a honeycomb grille to try out but I don't think Ill stick with it and ill just stick the 3 bar grille back on. Aluminium dipstick should of been here this week but hasn't turned up !

The main thing is it has been fired up and running sweet as a nut so far so things are going in the right direction finally 

Couple of pics of it looking a little more like a proper car and trying out different grilles


----------



## tonksy26

Also couple of days ago I decided to get the grinder out and attack the passenger side wing ready to fit a cold air feed. as usual ill let the pics do the talking. Still not 100% finished but you get the idea.


----------



## Rich196

Ah man sounds like a nightmare!! Tribute to this forum and its members for someone helping you!! Sounds like he did a lot more than " just pop in". Glad its all going back together!!

Stick with the 3 bar!! This is one of my favourite looking cars on the forum!! Good luck!!,

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paulj100

Simply amazing what you and colleague have done and glad to hear you have finally fired it up! Simply stunning motor matey. 8)

Paul


----------



## V6RUL

Lee is da man.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## jamman

Great to see everthing coming together mate, make sure you treat the exposed metal from the grinder and I know its time consuming but not sharp edges.

Lee is A TOP BLOKE very ugly but knows his stuff BIG TIME :wink:

Kudos Lee


----------



## tonksy26




----------



## jamman

Well it's no Oscar winner but great news


----------



## tonksy26

Haha I was snap chatting it to a mate and decided last minute to stick it on here so quality and duration is shocking.

Im just teasing you james [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Matt B

Great news 

Lee is deffo a good un


----------



## tonksy26

A few things still left to do but I THINK its at least drivable.

Still has a leak on the thermostat, CV boot needs some new clips putting on, and im still getting 1 fault code which is 16725 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit. ive replaced the sensor and no luck so the timing maybe out so im hoping lee will be able to help me out and get it sorted.


----------



## Matt B

tonksy26 said:


> A few things still left to do but I THINK its at least drivable.
> 
> Still has a leak on the thermostat, CV boot needs some new clips putting on, and im still getting 1 fault code which is 16725 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit. ive replaced the sensor and no luck so the timing maybe out so im hoping lee will be able to help me out and get it sorted.


Do you have a bam engine?


----------



## tonksy26

Yeah matt


----------



## Matt B

I think that your cam chain tensioner could be out of whack


----------



## Gazzer

tonksy26 said:


> A few things still left to do but I THINK its at least drivable.
> 
> Still has a leak on the thermostat, CV boot needs some new clips putting on, and im still getting 1 fault code which is 16725 Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit. ive replaced the sensor and no luck so the timing maybe out so im hoping lee will be able to help me out and get it sorted.


tonksy with a leak on therm m8 you could boil the system as it will lose pressure.......be carefull dude.


----------



## tonksy26

Well I took it for its first drive today, only a couple times round estate but got it up to temp and it ran perfectly, temperatures were all spot on and everything seem fine.

Next step is to get it a mot. Going to see of the local garage will do a free emissions test before I give them
The money for the mot incase it needs to go to a friends of a friends garage for a mot 

Couple of pictures of the new A6 on the drive and a picture to show its finally moved  it did feel REALLY good to get it moving. Short shifter seems nice and quick and also new racing clutch feel nice to use.


----------



## JS53MES

Great news Tonks, one of my favourite TT's on the forum so i'm chuffed to bits for you thats it running again


----------



## jamman

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## conlechi

Great news  , must feel good after all your hard work 8)


----------



## V6RUL

At last..she lives.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## chrisj82

well done m8 top job


----------



## tonksy26

Big day ..... MOT today at 2 o clock :wink:


----------



## Paulj100

All the best for today matey, great to see it running again and to see all that amazing work done to get it going. A credit to this forum with the write up on your build thread.

Paul


----------



## tonksy26

Well it passed


----------



## richyboy

Well done dan  bet your well glad!!


----------



## crazy88

Lovely car mate, and glad it passed the mot today! Loving those wheels on it.


----------



## JoshyTT

great news awsome wheels need them in my life black though 

not keen on the audi a6 though they ring me everyother day trying to sell me one much prefer the a5, think there struggling to shift them as the business packages on the a5's are more than the a6's.

your tt makes up for it though mate 8) 8) 8) [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tonksy26

Cheers guys.

A6 was offered on a very good deal and got offered considerably cheaper deal than a A5


----------



## JoshyTT

tonksy26 said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> A6 was offered on a very good deal and got offered considerably cheaper deal than a A5


yes they must be struggling with them.

where did you source the porsche wheels?


----------



## tonksy26

JoshyTT said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers guys.
> 
> A6 was offered on a very good deal and got offered considerably cheaper deal than a A5
> 
> 
> 
> yes they must be struggling with them.
> 
> where did you source the porsche wheels?
Click to expand...

Got them cheap off eBay


----------



## TTSPORT666

Well done mate that is some journey you have been on..lol. Bet its been educational to say the least. [smiley=book2.gif] Man and machine have bonded. :wink: Congrats and mahoosive respect. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## L33JSA

Matt B said:


> I think that your cam chain tensioner could be out of whack


This was my first thought. But apparently this hasnt been touched as part of the rebuild.

It will of course be getting checked as part of checking the overall timing.


----------



## Matt B

L33JSA said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that your cam chain tensioner could be out of whack
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first thought. But apparently this hasnt been touched as part of the rebuild.
> 
> It will of course be getting checked as part of checking the overall timing.
Click to expand...

Well, it's in good hands now


----------



## tonksy26

Big day tomorrow. And hopefully the final day for the rebuild. Making a 56 mile trip to see lee in which he can give it a oil replacement and a good check over, plus redo the timing so it hopefully it starts up first time.

Managed the second trip out since the engine went back in tonight, to the petrol station ready for tomorrow and everything seemed to run perfectly fine  just really hopes tomorrows long journey goes well. If you see me broken down tomorrow morning on the m62 then please pull over and comfort me :lol:

Will post up pictures and results tomorrow night


----------



## Rich196

Good luck!!! In safe hands with Lee!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT SMITHY

tonksy26 said:


> Big day tomorrow. And hopefully the final day for the rebuild. Making a 56 mile trip to see lee in which he can give it a oil replacement and a good check over, plus redo the timing so it hopefully it starts up first time.
> 
> Managed the second trip out since the engine went back in tonight, to the petrol station ready for tomorrow and everything seemed to run perfectly fine  just really hopes tomorrows long journey goes well. If you see me broken down tomorrow morning on the m62 then please pull over and comfort me :lol:
> 
> Will post up pictures and results tomorrow night


Will be interesting to see the final output with this :wink: but
a bit jeolous at the 56mile trip when i visit Lee at BRM 
mine will be more like 256mile trip one way [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Good luck, BRM will look after ya.

Don't forget to turn at the mounted animals..
Steve


----------



## jamman

Lee what the feck does he know chuffing pasty eating northern pussy ! ! !

PS Yes safe hands


----------



## keithtd

Great effort, well done - and on the front drive too!


----------



## jamman

keithtd said:


> Great effort, well done - and on the front drive too!


+ a very big one

Great effort and at least all the plugs are connected now Tonks


----------



## tonksy26

Well after a instant break down as soon as I got on the motorway, lucky was just the turbo hose that popped off, I made it safely to lee, quite enjoyed the journey in the end.

He busy at work still whilst I just sit back and relax


----------



## Ironzz

Good luck hope it all goes well


----------



## JoshyTT

awsome pic tonks, hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## tonksy26

Well we managed to sort the timing out eventually, aswell as a few other bits that needed tidying up. Thermostat o ring was replaced and cured the coolant leak. So everything is running smooth, we dropped the boost down whilst the engine beds back in. On the way home I had the engine management light come on and fault code 16395 which is camshaft pos. actuator circ. bank 2 malfunction.

Will no doubt be taking a trip back to lee once hitting the 500 mile mark to have a oil change, turn the boost up and log everything on vaginacom. He also said we shall sort the fault code out at the same time.

Cnt thank lee and Matt who came down and helped enough( when I say help I mean complain how small my jubilee clips were and make sure every single little detail in the bay was correct). TT_smithy you'll defiantly be in safe hands !!!

The bay is now back to its usual self albeit abit dirty. The front bumper isn't sitting correctly still so ill have to sort that out but once that's done it just needs a good wash and it will be all back to normal.




























And back home


----------



## Chris Woods

That engine bay [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## TT SMITHY

Very cool tonksy almost there will be great when all the teething problems
are sorted and you can let her rip !  must admit im looking forward
to my visit do not want to wish my life away but i cant wait to get mine
started 

By the way did you use any extra heat shield to protect parts
from the manifold ? i know i dont have the same mani although
similar TSR suggested using extra heat shield to protect the servo


----------



## tonksy26

TT SMITHY said:


> Very cool tonksy almost there will be great when all the teething problems
> are sorted and you can let her rip !  must admit im looking forward
> to my visit do not want to wish my life away but i cant wait to get mine
> started
> 
> By the way did you use any extra heat shield to protect parts
> from the manifold ? i know i dont have the same mani although
> similar TSR suggested using extra heat shield to protect the servo


Nope lol just left it there without a heat shield lol

Any idea when you will be starting the project ?


----------



## TT SMITHY

tonksy26 said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool tonksy almost there will be great when all the teething problems
> are sorted and you can let her rip !  must admit im looking forward
> to my visit do not want to wish my life away but i cant wait to get mine
> started
> 
> By the way did you use any extra heat shield to protect parts
> from the manifold ? i know i dont have the same mani although
> similar TSR suggested using extra heat shield to protect the servo
> 
> 
> 
> Nope lol just left it there without a heat shield lol
> 
> Any idea when you will be starting the project ?
Click to expand...

I know some of the A3/S3 guys also used extra heat shield to protect all the
hard lines and sevo ...those relentless mani,s glow !!

Im hoping to get up there sometime next month to drop off
engine + parts to get this thing started


----------



## tonksy26

Well, bad news hit yesterday. Been going well all week then came to start it last night and it just wasn't having it. Thought it might have been just the battery but won't even start by jumping it.


----------



## s3tt

Scan it, clear codes.. Try starting again..


----------



## tonksy26

s3tt said:


> Scan it, clear codes.. Try starting again..


Done that mate :/ no codes coming up


----------



## Stueyturn

Did you leave it charging of the other car for long enough? I know that sounds daft but it can take a while to get a decent charge.


----------



## s3tt

Fuel?

Fuel pump fuse?

Injector harness loose.

Coil driver fuse?

Coil pack harness

Any codes on the Ecu?


----------



## tonksy26

Panic over, checking the fuses, located fuse 28, fuel pump... Nothing there.

God knows where the hell it has gone as it must of been there on Friday when I last ran the car but certainly wasn't there just then. Anyway fuse and boom starts up first time..

I'm back on the road AGAIN !!!!

Very strange though.


----------



## Stueyturn

Car playing tricks on you


----------



## V6RUL

Head scratcher, but good news in the end.
Keep some spares in the car in case it decides to go to fuse heaven again.
Steve


----------



## TT SMITHY

pheeeewwww good shout Dan about the fuse thats a relief tonksy :wink:


----------



## tonksy26

Got some what sounds VERY bad news.... 

Ill upload a video now.... It does not sound good though


----------



## Matt B

What's happened?


----------



## tonksy26

Matt B said:


> What's happened?


I hear knocking... and its not the front door. Just uploading to YouTube now but taking an age... sayings it has 7 minutes remaining


----------



## tonksy26

and there appears tor be liquid around the second coilpack which doesn't seem normal..

hard to get a picture but, you might just be able to see.










this is the colour of it..










not pulled the coilpack out completely as a hose gets in the way but ill go do that once the video is uploaded.


----------



## tonksy26




----------



## Matt B

Well there was definitely oil in the plug well (I think 2nd in from the cambelt end) the other week.

Is this deffo not oil?

What sort of knocking? Is it all the time?


----------



## s3tt

Melted coil pack... Knocking through mid fire?


----------



## TT SMITHY

Oh mate  doesnt sound to good does it.... hopefully Lee will have
the answer......

Is that oil around the spark plug ? possibly leaking inner cam cover
gasket possibly ?


----------



## tonksy26

Matt B said:


> Well there was definitely oil in the plug well (I think 2nd in from the cambelt end) the other week.
> 
> Is this deffo not oil?
> 
> What sort of knocking? Is it all the time?


Might just be the same as what you saw tother week as it only seems to be in the plug well. The coil pack was ok and hasn't melted.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Might be worth another scan just to check if its thrown any codes up ?


----------



## V6RUL

I recently changed my coilpacks o ring seals as I was getting a small weep of oil in a couple of coilpacks.
£6 each, but the oil is no more.
Wonder if the oil is causing a short..
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

I rang Tonksy the other night after listening to the clip - I managed to diagnose the noise as being clutch/transmission based since the noise lessened when the clutch was depressed.

Anyway the car was dropped the car off at Bent Rod Motorsport HQ this morning thanks to the RAC. Wasnt worth risking driving it the 60miles from his to mine.

Listened to the noise when he arrived and I could see what appeared to the flywheel 'wobbling' through the timing hole in the gearbox. So got it jacked up and proceeded to take the gearbox off. Once the gearbox and clutch was off all became clear.

The flywheel bolts were all loose!!!!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_AticL9 ... e=youtu.be

Fortunately nothing else other than a bolt had been damaged. Glad to have caught it early though before it dropped off possibly at high revs and caused more damage.



In addition to this the rear crank seal had also been leaking.




How the car currently sits...







Should be back working again next week after replacement seals and bolts have been ordered.

Seems like his so called 'mate' has got alot to answer for!!! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ades tt 180

Well spotted lee!...that would have been catastrophic it had come off.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Well done lee for getting to the bottom of it , love the logo on the
pics you put up ha ha nice one you need to nock up a couple of stickers
so i can put one on my motor :mrgreen:  tonksy back on the road soon ay
:wink:


----------



## ian222

Well done lee.


----------



## L33JSA

TT SMITHY said:


> Well done lee for getting to the bottom of it , love the logo on the
> pics you put up ha ha nice one you need to nock up a couple of stickers
> so i can put one on my motor :mrgreen:  tonksy back on the road soon ay
> :wink:


They will be getting ordered next week mate


----------



## TT SMITHY

L33JSA said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done lee for getting to the bottom of it , love the logo on the
> pics you put up ha ha nice one you need to nock up a couple of stickers
> so i can put one on my motor :mrgreen:  tonksy back on the road soon ay
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> They will be getting ordered next week mate
Click to expand...

Cool :wink: i,ll be slapping one of those in the engine bay
when i visit


----------



## Matt B

TT SMITHY said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done lee for getting to the bottom of it , love the logo on the
> pics you put up ha ha nice one you need to nock up a couple of stickers
> so i can put one on my motor :mrgreen:  tonksy back on the road soon ay
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> They will be getting ordered next week mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool :wink: i,ll be slapping one of those in the engine bay
> when i visit
Click to expand...

Get in line bud


----------



## tonksy26

Cheers for the update lee. Was quite shocking to see the flywheel wobbling about like sluts dildo. But as always lee got to the bottom of it and is doing a great job.

Just hoping this is the very last bit of bodged news and ill be able to crack the milage up so the boost can be turned back up.

Will be proud to sponsor/be a customer of bent rod Motorsport


----------



## tonksy26

You would think the Car was bascially put back together by a blind man going off what's lee has found... Endless problems but at least it's all in good hands now. Lee will be along shortly to add pictures and more details but I think it's Safe to say the turbo will be staying stock for a long time now as this is going to cost a fortune to get right ( basically another rebuild) :?


----------



## V6RUL

BRM. Comes through again.
Steve


----------



## ades tt 180

What else has he found wrong?


----------



## TT SMITHY

Sorry to hear that mate are you going to make any changes
as its being rebuilt are you going to increase displacement ?


----------



## Matt B

Had a few texts off lee today, I think he has been surprised at how bad a job tonksy s mate had done on his engine


----------



## L33JSA

So the plan for today was to reassemble everything after removing the gearbox and finding what I did last weekend. Had a nice collection of new parts from TPS ready to go in...



1st job.....rear crank seal...

Old one off...


New one on...


Noticed some strange marks on the face where the flywheel mounts to.....


...and could see on the back of the flywheel where these marks had been mirrored..


I'll admit I wasnt overly happy with this but figured at this point there wasnt an awful lot that could be done about it that wasnt fairly drastic...i.e skim face or replace crank. I took the decision that once the flywheel was torqued up I was going to measure for any run out. It was at this point things started to go very badly...

Back of the flywheel was cleaned up and new bolts were to be used..


I started to tighten up all the flywheel bolts gradually pulling it in. Then as I was torquing them up to the first stage (44ftlb) things went drastically wrong. 1 of the bolts was just turning and wouldnt torque up.....disaster.

So the phone call was made to Tonksy and the decision was made to remove the engine and replace/repair the crank. There was the possibility that the thread could be helicoiled and the face machined flat....but since I had a good used crank spare it made sense to use that instead.

So it began...




..and out it comes..




The issue...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFBxQJzC ... e=youtu.be

Then got the engine on the stand ready for stripdown..



Oil drained & saved (its only 50miles old) in a special BRM oil container


Finding sealant where there shouldnt be sealant...



Crank removed....one of the conrod shells has picked up and there is already wear on one of the main shells



Since last week the car has been randomly throwing up a code thats usually associated with the camchain tensioner issues but also incorrect timing amongst other things can cause it. I knew the timing 'should' have been correct as I redid it last week - all marks still lined up perfectly so I had discounted timing had being an issue until I saw this...

Worn keyway in the crank...


...and also a knackered woodruff key in the crank pulley...


So despite the timing marks all being correct chances are the pulley was actually in the wrong place which would have put the timing out. So this definitely condemned the crank.....all its good for is a large paperweight!!

Close up of that damage I spotted earlier..


Then I continued to check over the engine...

Spot the issue here...


This has never been cleaned when it was rebuilt...


...or this..


...and the head has evidence of dirty old encrusted oil everywhere.....again definitely hasnt ever been cleaned...


Oil leaking from camcover..


Load of removed parts....oil pump etc - pickup surprisingly was clean


Caps all removed in order..


How the engine has been left..


...and the car..


So to sum up today I've found the following faults..

Knackered crank - both ends
Nearly every single sensor clip on the loom is broken/snapped
Block hadnt been honed despite Tonksy being told it had
Whole front end assembly was loose/handtight
EGT sensor was loose/handtight
Downpipe bolts not tightened properly
Crank bearings have picked up and scored
No cleaning of parts when being rebuilt
Sealant where there shouldnt have been sealant
Cam splash guards incorrectly placed

All in all the guy clearly didnt have a clue what he was doing.

Least it will be done properly now


----------



## Grahamstt

Good work Lee --- it's annoying to see the bad work some people get away with leaving others to put everything right.

Maybe I should send you mine - it's been out of the car for months, I just can't get to it. :wink:


----------



## richyboy

Bloody hell tonksy hope your not too pissed off bud, at least it's now getting sorted by lee, better its gone wrong now than later before it done too much damage !!!!


----------



## ian222

Lee how do you find the time to do all this? Its not your day job is it?

Tonks did you pay your mate to do the previous build?


----------



## TT SMITHY

Wow looks like its a good job it came out when it did
the way that was put back togehther shocking :? 
could have more issues if it was left to run in that state
looks like the job was rushed through....

at least you have peace of mind it will be done right this time :wink:

nice write up Lee


----------



## L33JSA

Grahamstt said:


> Maybe I should send you mine - it's been out of the car for months, I just can't get to it. :wink:


More than willing mate :wink:



ian222 said:


> Lee how do you find the time to do all this? Its not your day job is it?


No it's not mate, I do computers for a day job! I must just make efficient use of all my time lol


----------



## ian222

Fair play then Lee, good man.


----------



## L33JSA

After speaking to Tonksy on Monday evening it was decided that I was going to take the head off the engine so that it could be properly cleaned due to the state of it.

Needless to say it was a very good job we decided to do this as I will explain shortly...

So I nipped down to BRM HQ last night for an hour to whip the head off....

All manifolds off.....3 bolts on the inlet where loose..




Looks like the exhaust manifold has been blowing.....further investigation needed as to why this has happened..


Also valve stem oil seals on 2 of the exhaust valves had started to leak...you can just see the glistening oil on the very top of them..




Removed the head......headbolts weren't torqued up properly and took very little effort with a 3/8" ratchet to loosen them. This wouldnt have been good once a decent level of boost had been introduced.

Block and pistons have never been cleaned up before reassembly last time nor have the bores been honed as Tonksy had been advised.........


Head looks to have been given a slight clean but certainly hasnt been skimmed before refitting...


Next step is to remove the cams and get the head & used crank down to the machine shop to have them cleaned up, valve stem oil seals replaced and crank polished up & checked.


----------



## TT SMITHY

As said it was good it come out when it did Crikey :?

where that mani is blowing it might be worth a check
to see if the flange is warped not sure what XS version
this was ? and maybe check the runners wernt touching any
studs as im sure a few had to be ground down to fit flush
again depending what version mani this was ...


----------



## Matt B

Good update on this thread 

Look forward to seeing this go back together - properly. I just had my aircon regassed last week after having the engine out (I know i had it back in December but its never normally hot here), so remember to stick some money on one side for that.


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> Lee how do you find the time to do all this? Its not your day job is it?


He's an exotic dancer :wink:


----------



## jamman

I would batter someone for doing this shoddy work Tonks :twisted:


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> I would batter someone for doing this shoddy work Tonks :twisted:


He's done me a favour really as I wouldn't of ended up speaking to lee ..... I'm pretty certain it will all be worth it in more ways than one


----------



## ian222

tonksy26 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would batter someone for doing this shoddy work Tonks :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> He's done me a favour really as I wouldn't of ended up speaking to lee ..... I'm pretty certain it will all be worth it in more ways than one
Click to expand...

Hes done u a favour? Not really if he had done it right in the first place, you must have paid him and no doubt you are paying lee so your paying twice. :?


----------



## tonksy26

ian222 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would batter someone for doing this shoddy work Tonks :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> He's done me a favour really as I wouldn't of ended up speaking to lee ..... I'm pretty certain it will all be worth it in more ways than one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes done u a favour? Not really if he had done it right in the first place, you must have paid him and no doubt you are paying lee so your paying twice. :?
Click to expand...

No, didnt pay him.


----------



## Predator

I like how u work on your car [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## L33JSA

Went down and stripped the head of cams.lifters and caps on Thursday evening.

Took a few more pics of the state of the head...





See the little pile of crap where the filter was for the camchain tensioner....obviously doing its job well.


Another box of bits



Manifolds..


Then I've just been down this morning and spent a few hours cleaning up various bits & pieces. This is a very important stage and obviously got overlooked last time...

Block face and pistons all cleaned...



Sump cleaned



Gave the outside of the block a quick clean too.



Clean rocker cover..


Took the breather system apart for a clean, visually checked over for splits and tested PCV valve...which is knackered.



Cleaned off the inlet manifold face also


The head is now in the machine shop getting stripped...checked, skimmed, cleaned and all the valve seals replaced. The crank is also there getting polished and checked also.

Hopefully the rebuild will start this week.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Looking good ! much better  looked like some of that oil
was properly baked on there !


----------



## L33JSA

It was mate - proper baked on!! Dont think its been serviced that well before Tonksy bought it.


----------



## Matt B

Serious cleaning going on there


----------



## TT SMITHY

I had an old cam cover what i had spare loads of oil baked on
i soaked it in oven cleaner it was eating the stuff up worked
really well, not sure i advise this though lol ..


----------



## L33JSA

Latest updates....

Got the head back today - all stem seals changed, all valves decoked, all exhaust valves lapped back in as they were leaking slightly, head given a very slight skim and everything else all cleaned up.





Crank has been checked and polished - journals all good to go for use with standard sized bearings.



Also picked up a load of parts ready for re-assembly.



Just waiting on a few more parts really then the engine can go back together.


----------



## Matt B

Lookin good Lee


----------



## wizzer14

looking good


----------



## richyboy

Well done lee for saving another TT you do a great job! Be good to see yours finished!


----------



## NoMark

Top work Lee, you certainly know your stuff. Big kudos to you for getting this sorted.

The guy that did the work originally should hang his head in shame and should never be allowed near anything mechanical ever again......


----------



## Matt B

richyboy said:


> Well done lee for saving another TT you do a great job! Be good to see yours finished!


I keep saying this lol, would be good to get his lift back too lol.


----------



## tonksy26

He cnt do his own car now as I've nicked all the parts he has slowly been building up


----------



## L33JSA

richyboy said:


> Be good to see yours finished!





Matt B said:


> I keep saying this lol, would be good to get his lift back too lol.


I know I know......I do feel bad that I'm doing everyone elses before mine....it will get done though. I don't actually need all that much stuff in reality.



tonksy26 said:


> He cnt do his own car now as I've nicked all the parts he has slowly been building up


Tell me about it.........robbing git!!


----------



## tonksy26

Can not wait to get it back now.

Once the engine is running sweet. its going onto standard wheels and ride out winter then next year when it comes to show season got plenty of big external ideas that will defiantly make it stand out from the crowd.

Also decided im defo going to keep it for the next couple years and enjoy the fresh new engine, take her on a few epic journey's across Europe and 'smash it' !  I really can't wait for next year, I can guarantee it wont come soon enough


----------



## V6RUL

Get your name down for the Swiss tour next year..
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

V6RUL said:


> Get your name down for the Swiss tour next year..
> Steve


You throwing in a tour of your bank vault?

Tonks, 
driveway maintenance is no substitute for BRM's unit.. your "mate" :lol: i rmember putting a clutch plate on backwards.. :lol: and forgetting to tighten a wheel up properly...

good luck with the finished article!

GG


----------



## jamman

Hope all is well with you GG


----------



## ViperOneZero

jamman said:


> Hope all is well with you GG


Not too bad thanks, bought a new build detached house in Feb, collect a 10 plate Cupra in a few weeks... can finally get shot of the 51 plate Clio I've had to endure driving around with for the last 8 months  .

I know it's not a TT , but still part of the VAG family... ( and over 300 bhp on a stage 1 remap) or 360 on stage 2+...still it's no TT. hope your TT is running smoothly, and all is well..

GG

* and Leeds are still uninspiring to watch.


----------



## L33JSA

Update time. Been a bit slow of late unfortunately, mainly due to other work committments and Tonksy's ever changing spec list not to mention a load of bad luck chucked in for good measure.

Anyway today I got down to BRM HQ to do a few bits...

Old main and big end bearings removed and block face cleaned up...


Time for new bearings....of the Calico coated variety...


Top bearings all fitted with plenty of oil and assembly lube..


Freshly polished crank in


Bottom half main bearings...


Crank & rods all bolted up (bar one main cap)


Block given the final clean ..


Ready for the genuine OE headgasket to go on..


Next the head went on.....and got torqued up properly..


Inlet manifold face on head cleaned up..


...and the same on the opposite side..


...and the same on the top of the head


Exhaust manifold gasket fitted


Relentless manifold fitted back on



Then the inlet manifold went on


Engine as it currently stands


I've left the lifters soaking ready for the next session

Next I turned my attention to a few wiring issues...

One melted lambda plug.....with a brand new one next to it...


Removing the pins using a special tool


All done


The original loom was a bit suspect and every single clip had been snapped off on each connector plug so we sourced a used loom. Unfortunately 2 of the coil pack plugs were damaged to I replaced these too.






That was it for today's installment.

Finished the day by setting up BRM's latest garage purchase and filling it up.



Hoping to have the car finished for Bank Holiday Monday. More updates soon.


----------



## Matt B

Nice work Lee - tool chest looks good


----------



## tonksy26

I've told you lee, I'm paying you to much to be buying you tool chests like that 

Everything looks so clean compared to the '1st' build by nobby.


----------



## turbo87

Looks great!


----------



## L33JSA

tonksy26 said:


> I've told you lee, I'm paying you to much to be buying you tool chests like that
> 
> Everything looks so clean compared to the '1st' build by nobby.


You havent paid me a penny yet!!!

That's because it is.....it's the only way to do it!!


----------



## TT SMITHY

I do love a thread with all the engines guts hanging out !!
Great photo,s did you ever find out the issue with
the exhaust manfold blowing on one of the ports ?


----------



## tgarvie

Love your thread! Car is looking fantastic, hope everything is going to plan!


----------



## jamman

I think people like Lee (although very ugly) are few and far between and I applaud his attention to detail and workmanship.

The build looks great although I don't trust anything that Relentless make so hope it works ok.


----------



## TT SMITHY

jamman said:


> although I don't trust anything that Relentless make so hope it works ok.












Now I wonder what makes you think that :roll:


----------



## tonksy26

What version is that smithy lad ?


----------



## TT SMITHY

tonksy26 said:


> What version is that smithy lad ?


That was a V2 yours is the v3 by the looks of it with the
Upgraded material so they say but I'm sure they can't
Make it to well or they will never get to release a V4
:wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY

Cracked. V2



I guess the measures they took shows on yours


----------



## tonksy26

Yup, will have to see how this 1 goes and what v4 is like when it's out.


----------



## L33JSA

TT SMITHY said:


> did you ever find out the issue with
> the exhaust manfold blowing on one of the ports ?


I've not used the copper gasket they sent with the manifold...gone back to an OE one instead. I think it was too thick personally. Why try to reinvent the wheel stick to what works.



jamman said:


> I think people like Lee (although very ugly) are few and far between and I applaud his attention to detail and workmanship.


Thanks mate...you say the nicest things :mrgreen:


----------



## NickG

Taken 2 hours nearly but have read your thread from start to finish! Great build and so helpful!

Have to admit i got half way through and was thinking, yeah im sure i can manage the engine rebuilding, and now im at the end, well, lets just say im saving for labour now! Lol

Hope it all works out well and you have her up and running soon though bud!


----------



## tonksy26

NickG said:


> Taken 2 hours nearly but have read your thread from start to finish! Great build and so helpful!
> 
> Have to admit i got half way through and was thinking, yeah im sure i can manage the engine rebuilding, and now im at the end, well, lets just say im saving for labour now! Lol
> 
> Hope it all works out well and you have her up and running soon though bud!


Haha cheers. Very faithful to read it start to finish and glad you sound at least 1 part helpful.

Defiantly had the ups and downs and I can guarantee there will be lots more but hey ho. I'm just so excited for next year now


----------



## TT SMITHY

L33JSA said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you ever find out the issue with
> the exhaust manfold blowing on one of the ports ?
> 
> 
> 
> I've not used the copper gasket they sent with the manifold...gone back to an OE one instead. I think it was too thick personally. Why try to reinvent the wheel stick to what works.
Click to expand...

Ahh yeah the supplied mani gasket was supposed to be junk according to
Other people have used them also that would explain it...


----------



## L33JSA

Update time.

I was hoping to have the engine finished, fitted and running this bank holiday weekend but unfortunately due to a couple of issues outside our control it wasn't to be.

However I'll let the pics do the talking as to what I achieved this weekend.

Bottom end all torqued up with new main bolts, oil pump fitted.



Old pickup - not the best picture but there's a whole load of crap in there. I was under the impression it had been changed when it last got rebuilt hence me not paying much attention to it until I came to refit it. Needless to say it was full of all kinds in the back corners. New one will be getting purchased and fitted together with a new oil pump for piece of mind as again I was under the impression it had been changed but it hadnt.



Ran a tap through the holes in the bottom end ready for the sump to go back on..


....and cleaned up all the bolts ready..


Sump given another clean also...


Front crank cover - sealant applied ready to go on...


Fitted..


New crank seal fitted


Then it was time to move onto building the head up..

Look at the crap that came off the old cam caps and cam chain - they'd been soaking in petrol for a couple of weeks...


Cam chain cleaned up


Cam caps cleaned up


Followers....cams, new camchain tensioner fitted...



Assembled with new cam cap bolts..


Sealant applied to front cam cap


New cam seals


Liberally applied assembly lube ready for first startup and to protect whilst engine is turned over after checking timing


Wasnt impressed with the sealant that had been used on the water pump so took it off and cleaned the faces up and resealed with proper sealant.

All timed up...


Engine covers and engine mount fitted together with aux belt & tensioner


That is how it has been left.

Just the new oil pump, pickup & sump to go on. Then fit the turbo and lines then it can go back in the car.


----------



## NoMark

Nice work Lee. Following this with great anticipation.  8)


----------



## Fight1

Nice work and so inspiring to see the care shown to an old car. Quick question re water pump sealant, I changed mine a year ago and only remember a rubber seal and no sealant. Did I mess up? No leaks btw.

F


----------



## L33JSA

Fight1 said:


> Quick question re water pump sealant, I changed mine a year ago and only remember a rubber seal and no sealant. Did I mess up? No leaks btw.
> 
> F


No you didnt. You shouldnt actually need sealant on there providing the rubber o ring is in good condition. When I removed it I wasnt too impressed with the o ring so sealed it just to make sure.


----------



## Fight1

Thank you for the clear up. No back to the usual program


----------



## tonksy26

Turbo finally arrived back in 1 piece... 3rd time lucky.


----------



## V6RUL

OOOOO getting closer..
Steve


----------



## Guzi

What a great thread, exciting stuff! I am very jealous!


----------



## tonksy26

Sneeky peak at the latest update :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

More..


----------



## tonksy26

Visually there isn't much change JUST YET :wink:


----------



## Mondo

tonksy26 said:


> Turbo finally arrived back in 1 piece... 3rd time lucky.


3rd time lucky? Must confess to not paying close attention to this  but you're on your 3rd turbo? What's up with that?


----------



## s3tt

Courier damage no.1 ( compressor housing inlet cracked/broken) boxed had obviously been dropped from a height!

Very small knick on compressor wheel found when sent back with new comp housing..

3rd one all good..

Basically if the courier hadn't been such an arsx then it would be first time lucky! 6 couriers later we got there!


----------



## tonksy26

Don't worry. Turbos weren't fitted. Noticed the damage as soon as lee opened the package.


----------



## L33JSA

I've still got a load of updates to put on this which I'll do when I get a chance


----------



## L33JSA

Right......update time, apologies it's been a while but it's certainly been a fun filled & eventful 4 weeks since I last updated and I just havent had the chance to sort out photos etc.

So starting where I left off.

After seeing the state of the pickup pipe & the fact that the oil pump hadnt been replaced I recommended that both be replaced.

So new oil pump and pickup fitted...


Sealant applied


Sump on


Finally time to fit the K04 TFSI hybrid turbo.....as has been previously mentioned this was unfortunately the 3rd unit that had been sent due to the first 2 being damaged..



New turbo - manifold gasket - actually tightening the nuts up on the studs with these Relentless manifolds is an absolute nightmare


Cleaned up the banjo bolts...from this..


to this....and used new sealing washers...


Then had some fun with lining up the charge pipe & silicon hoses....wanting to keep as much OE looking as possible - but I have a feeling that the combination of the manifold and turbo housing orientation threw it out slightly....but this is far from ideal..



Cleaned up a few bits in the process..



After a bit of tweaking and chopping....much better..






New PClips fitted


Next was the breather system....

Cracked pipe replaced..


New jubilee clips


Under manifold parts fitted


View of the top..


Next I turned my attention to the rather sad and dirty looking gearbox..



Replaced the primary shaft seal & clutch slave bolts



Gave the box a clean as best I could..



Then it was time to lift the engine off the stand and attach the flywheel and clutch


Give the transfer box a quick clean...



Then fit everything together...


Fresh oil & filter next...


All ready to go back in




Quick clean of engine bay and other bits....







Replacement loom then got attached to the engine & then I hooked the starter motor up and turned the engine over to make sure that we had oil flow





Then in she goes..



Downpipe on next...



Then everything else back on that I needed to in order to get it up and running for a test start.

Then this happened...





Coolant in and bled, ran it up to temperature, ....checked for fault codes...of which there was just the one...N249 delete







On the face of it all seemed good.

Unfortunately however we had a problem......I spotted oil dripping from underneath somewhere...

On closer inspection it was coming from here...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3cs4djl ... e=youtu.be

....and no it's not the sump. It was the brand new crankshaft oil seal that had seemingly failed.






However due to a bit of Bent Rod Motorsport ingenuity I managed to remove the old seal without having to completely redo the engine timing which was a stroke of luck.

Offending seal..


Removed..


New one refitted


Belt and pulley back on and fitted with another new crank bolt.....leak free. Job sorted.





So then from this I refitted the rest of the car together....

Replaced some more plugs



Repaired the exterior temperature sensor wiring..



Intercooler back on...


----------



## L33JSA

Then I thought I spotted a little coolant leak towards the back of the engine so removed the TIP so I could get my hand round the back of the turbo to check clips on coolant pipes etc.....

Unfortunately I was greeted by this....







Oil leaking out from inside the compressor housing. I was unsure when this had started happening.

After a phone call to Dan (s3tt) explaining what was happening we decided best course of action was to check the oil return hose from the turbo. So this got removed, blew out (it appeared to be clear anyway) and refitted. After cleaning the oil out and running the car up again it appeared to stop which I was relieved about.

So the rest of the car got resassembled again





Back outside for the first time in a couple of months..


So off I went on a road test. Went and got some fuel then went and got some miles on it.

Then.....disaster struck.....after introducing the car to a little bit of boost.....plumes of smoke started coming out the exhaust.

I got back, took the charge pipe off.....gave it a little blip of the throttle and the engine bay got covered in oil out the turbo.



So needless to say the verdict was that there was definitely an issue with the turbo.

So the quickest way to get it sorted was for Dan to send out a new cartridge turbo for me to swap over which he did.



So this weekend just gone I replaced the turbo.....which is easier said than done when there's a Relentless manifold involved.....it really did make everything relentless.

So then this happened...again....didnt think I'd be doing this...




I had to clean all the inlet pipes of oil and empty the intercooler of it too..


Then I got on with changing the turbo cartridge...

Oil where there definitely shouldnt be..


Inside of the compressor housing in need of a bit of a clean up


Much better...


Smear of sealant on the face..


....and back bolted together



Attached back on the engine


...and everything back in place & ran up yet again.....deja vu



Then I went out and did 13 or so faultless miles in it.

Tonksy now has it back again and is clocking up the miles ready for the next stage which will be mapping.

I'm looking forward to seeing the results of this when it gets done.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Matt B

Great update mate and well done for persevering with it. To be fair tonks hasn't had much luck with the turbo side of this build.


----------



## ian222

Very clever stuff lee, well done.


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Great update mate and well done for persevering with it. To be fair tonks hasn't had much luck with the turbo side of this build.


Amazing work from Lee, to be honest I didn't expect anything less.

Without wanting to start WW3 I would want answers ref the turbo problems because this has caused Lee so much extra work... NOT good.


----------



## L33JSA

Well the old cartridge is heading back tomorrow so hopefully when Dan strips it down things might become clearer.

What I will say in Dan's defense is that despite the issues he's never once quibbled or argued about getting it sorted and has always got it back promptly to me and answered calls at odd hours - can't fault the customer service at all.

It's a fact of life that things will go wrong and quite often do - it's how you deal with them that counts for a lot really.


----------



## turbo87

Great work there!  Would be nice to find out why the turbo was leaking oil through the cold side.


----------



## V6RUL

Great update.
Good service from Dan..shi.. Happens.
Steve


----------



## roddy

excellent work there, and great rite up.. 10 out of 10 for perseverence. :wink: 
can i ask,, re the relentless ex manifild,, you are using the V3 later modl, it is a good looking bit of kit with nice curves , welds and gusseting, i fancy one myself,, but,, i believe they have a few probs which maybe you have knowledge of and/or can help me with.. i believe they have no support bracket for the turbo so the turbo is just stuck hanging on the end of it and i believe leaving the pipe prone to fatigue cracking,, also it is very thin for the grade of stainless used and prone to errosion due to the high temperatures it runs at,, also fitting it is a reat PITA espec whith engine in situ,,,any comments, plzzz.. R


----------



## TTSPORT666

Lee..massive respect mate. [smiley=guitarist.gif] Great honest customer care by Dan though, but jesus hope that turbo problem was a one off.. 

Damien.


----------



## L33JSA

roddy said:


> i believe they have no support bracket for the turbo so the turbo is just stuck hanging on the end of it and i believe leaving the pipe prone to fatigue cracking,, also it is very thin for the grade of stainless used and prone to errosion due to the high temperatures it runs at,, also fitting it is a reat PITA espec whith engine in situ,,,any comments, plzzz.. R


The standard OE support bracket is still utilised and supports the turbo from underneath. You'll be able to see that from some of the pictures I've taken.

I cant comment on the thickness/grade of the stainless that's used as I didnt take much notice of it nor did I measure it. It's a brand new manifold so certainly does show any signs of erosion yet.

With regards to fitting it, I think my above posts pretty much sums it up. The majority of people remove the cylinder head to fit them. I didnt want to do this since the head had already been off as part of the rebuild. It was easier just to remove the engine again. I certainly wouldnt want to fit it in situ - it's not worth the hassle when you can just remove the engine. Things like fitting the support bracket, getting access to the turbo mounting bolts & fitting all the feed lines becomes much much easier when it's out the car. It's also an ideal time to do other jobs too whilst its out on the floor.


----------



## L33JSA

TTSPORT666 said:


> but jesus hope that turbo problem was a one off..


You're telling me.......I keep waking up in cold sweats worrying about it lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay-225

Love it mate  as already mentioned your perseverance is unreal and really is the difference between a good mechanic and a great mechanic .... as far as i can tell its not even your day job  , a lot of companies could learn a thing or 2 from you imo :lol: keep it up


----------



## tonksy26

Yeah I have to admit it lee has been fantastic both in the work he's done and banter.

Also would like to say dan has been great so far with sorting out a new turbo, will have to see what he thinks of the duff one once he Recieves it back.

So fat after about 100 miles it's not missed a beat, already had the wash mitt out and have it a good clean, just a few other bits and pieces on the bodywork that need sorting out next. Winter wheels will be going on this weekend, finally get some rubber between me and the road instead of the elastic bands I have on atm


----------



## Garth

Great work Lee. I have long been considering a hybrid turbo once mine gives up but reading through this, you've convinced me otherwise. I would be fitting myself and I just don't have the time to keep removing the engine for problems.
It's so nice to see someone posting in this level of detail for others to see exactly what's involved. Well done mate, this is probably my favourite thread on the forum :grin:


----------



## L33JSA

Garth said:


> Great work Lee. I have long been considering a hybrid turbo once mine gives up but reading through this, you've convinced me otherwise. I would be fitting myself and I just don't have the time to keep removing the engine for problems.
> It's so nice to see someone posting in this level of detail for others to see exactly what's involved. Well done mate, this is probably my favourite thread on the forum :grin:


The only reason the engine had to come out to change the turbo was due to the Relentless manifold. It could have been done in situ otherwise and isn't usually that bad of a job so don't be put off because of that. Also hybrids don't usually have these types of issues surrounding them....this is more of a one off than a regular occurrence and you can get good results from them.

Thanks for the compliments too mate. :-*


----------



## Mondo

Get a room. :roll:


----------



## roddy

thank you for the reply  ..... now that you have done a few miles do you notice a difference in sound from the manifold ( being a 4 branch ) as oposed to the original, i presume yu are using the same blueflame as before fiting the Hyb/T , i guess you guys are q experienced now ( :wink , but how long , on av , does it take to remove the engine enough to get the manifold fitted,, also , ( maybe a bit early ) have you noticed any change in the MPG yet. Ta R.


----------



## tonksy26

I've got a relentless down pipe on not blueflame. And noise wise I wouldn't say it made that much different tbh.

Mpg is rubbish atm as it's been a long time without boost


----------



## roddy

tonksy26 said:


> I've got a relentless down pipe on not blueflame. And noise wise I wouldn't say it made that much different tbh.
> 
> Mpg is rubbish atm as it's been a long time without boost


thank you.


----------



## roddy

PS,, have you any idea how long a meer mortal ( or decent indie ) would take to remove and refit an engine ( to fit the relemtless ex manf )


----------



## L33JSA

No idea what an indie would charge, but I could probably do it in between 10-12 hours. I'll be honest though I'm not into rushing a job like that - it takes as long as it takes. Being put under pressure & rushing jobs causes issues. I'd rather take my time and know that it's all done properly.

It really does depend on a lot though as there's all kinds of things that can happen during a big job like that that you can't really plan for.

Would be wise to get other things done whilst it's out to save on labour costs later - things like cambelt, waterpump, clutch, etc


----------



## roddy

thanks again for replys,,,,,, i think it is a bit like the old saying " if you need to know the cost then you cant afford it " !!!.. 10 / 12 hours with " my man " is like 5/600 qd !!,, plus 300 for ex manfld.. around 1k ,, wee bitty expnsve :?


----------



## 50 pennies

Wow awesome Thread of just bought. My first tt at 22 My frist car was a clio aswell. This thread. Had given me some inspiration for my tt

Cheers good luck with the rebuild


----------



## tonksy26

Decided to try plasti dipping my winter wheels just to try the product out more than anything. Anyway, went for matt black.

Winter wheels










First task was to get into my new semi perminant lock up that Ive found 










Before










During



















And finally after. Found it easy it use and with no prep it was rather quick aswell










I'm quite happy with the look aswell, I know black isn't for everybody's taste but never had black wheels before so thought I'd give them ago over winter, can always peel it off if I want to go back.


----------



## NickG

That stuff looks to good to be true! I saw some people had plasti-dipped an Aventordor bright Pink for a little girl to be driven by Richard Hammond, apparently its dead easy to remove, i guess its one of those things you have to see to believe!

Please give an update in a few weeks and let us know how your getting on with them, if it chips of easily etc.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... this update has come at just the right time- I've been running black wheels on my denim blue TT for some time and regardless of other's opinions, think that the black sort of suits the colour (don't suppose it will suit every colour of TT- but looks menacing and aggressive on denim blue) ... I'm intending to plastidip my winter wheels this weekend (will post up the end result when I'm done) but was just wondering about coverage mate- I've got one can at the moment- but I'm wondering if it will be enough? :? 
How many coats did you need to put on to get good even coverage and how many cans did you use in total? Also, did you mask anything off when you did it (tyre valves etc) or just spray it on and then peel off the overspray afterwards?

Like the new lock-up by the way- though it looks like it needs tactical military planning to get in and out of it! 

Steve


----------



## kazinak

I've plastidiped my wheels last year or year before, it last for ages and take seconds to remove, I have posted the video on YouTube,

Sent from my Shoe using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## tonksy26

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... this update has come at just the right time- I've been running black wheels on my denim blue TT for some time and regardless of other's opinions, think that the black sort of suits the colour (don't suppose it will suit every colour of TT- but looks menacing and aggressive on denim blue) ... I'm intending to plastidip my winter wheels this weekend (will post up the end result when I'm done) but was just wondering about coverage mate- I've got one can at the moment- but I'm wondering if it will be enough? :?
> How many coats did you need to put on to get good even coverage and how many cans did you use in total? Also, did you mask anything off when you did it (tyre valves etc) or just spray it on and then peel off the overspray afterwards?
> 
> Like the new lock-up by the way- though it looks like it needs tactical military planning to get in and out of it!
> 
> Steve


I didn't mask anything up apart from the tyre valve and you will need 3 cans with 4-5 coats on each wheel.


----------



## kazinak




----------



## Azra

Looks like you really love your TT  - brilliant seeing the transformation and the stuff you used, both in bodywork and engine, wheels etc. etc.....even the cleaning! I really enjoyed looking through it all (though the majority of technical stuff just went straight over my head to be honest!.. :roll: :roll: ) but the car looks just great. Well done!


----------



## warranty225cpe

Tonks, whats it running now on the liquid TT?


----------



## tonksy26

warranty225cpe said:


> Tonks, whats it running now on the liquid TT?


About 210 bhp haha

N75 unplugged till I get it mapped anyway :wink:


----------



## ViperOneZero

finished yet?


----------



## L33JSA

Last weekend Tonksy made another visit to BRM HQ for some more mods...

This time it was to have his inline Walbro fuel pump fitted. He'd opted for the fancy nice & safe aeroquip option.



All fitted


Then this weekend the car came back to have some Powerflex bushes & Cookbots fitted, inlet manifold swapped and I also had another fuel rail modded as I wasnt happy with the way one of the lines fitted to the rail......first version on top - revised version below.



Car up & ready to be worked on..


Knackered mismatched bushes....someones obviously been here before


Removing the bushes with a bit of persuasion...


Old bushes removed from wishbones


New bushes & Cookbots fitted in place


Old vs new steering rack bush


ARB, wishbone & steering rack bushes fitted


Manifold removed


New revised fuel rail & fittings fitted


New fuel pump


Overview of the fuel system


...and a final one of the whole bay


----------



## nate42

Nice job!! You made some kind of bracket to the fuel pump or how it is attached to car? Can't see it from the pictures.


----------



## Matt B

No bracket required when you fit the pump like that. The combination of the lines and the location keeps it snug up against the side of the car. Mine had been fitted like that for 12 months and is fine


----------



## V6RUL

Is there an update to improved driveability or has Lee still got it off the road..
Steve


----------



## tonksy26

V6RUL said:


> Is there an update to improved driveability or has Lee still got it off the road..
> Steve


No it was only in for the day ( albeit a very long day). Much stiffer now Steve. I was getting really bad vibration when setting off with the wheels turned so that was the main reason to get them done which it's now fixed 

Thanks again to lee, the fuel pump was actually fitted the weekend before but he didn't want me putting up pictures as he wasn't happy with how the fuel rail looked so sorted a new rail for when I was having the bushes replaced.


----------



## L33JSA

nate42 said:


> Nice job!! You made some kind of bracket to the fuel pump or how it is attached to car? Can't see it from the pictures.


As Matt said.......the pump really isnt going anywhere. It's very very snug sat there due to the lines being very rigid.


----------



## warranty225cpe

Yeah, the pump is pretty well wedged in there. I took the extra step of making a little bracket that shares a bolt with the PS reservoir. Pics on my build thread.


----------



## Mondo

Matt B said:


> No bracket required...












Not a bad album I suppose. Traditional Phil, with classic '80s rhythms.

Oh, wait; I think I've misunderstood... 

:roll:


----------



## Matt B

Mondo said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> No bracket required...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Not a bad album I suppose. Traditional Phil, with classic '80s rhythms.
> 
> Oh, wait; I think I've misunderstood...
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Kyle18uk

Where did you get the fuel rail from to use AN fittings? Or have weld on fittings been used?

I need one!


----------



## L33JSA

Weld on fittings were used


----------



## Kyle18uk

L33JSA said:


> Weld on fittings were used


What size AN fittings? Are they steel?


----------



## L33JSA

-6, stainless steel yes.


----------



## tonksy26

REMAP UPDATE:

On Friday I went to see wak down in Staines in a 500 mile round trip. Everything was going all good until about the 3rd run when we maxed out on the n75. Turns out the actuator from beach buggies was only set to 8psi instead of the 12 psi that it should of been set to. Anyway wak didn't want to get his hands dirty and didn't want to adjust it so we went out a final time to get some final logs and I was sent on my way with a disappointing 305bhp on about 1.3 bar but with the car still able to produce a lot more.

I did find out at the same time I had a very Leakey forge 007 DV so going to get myself a new oem one. Also had to use a replacement coil pack that wak has lent me as one of mine blew up on one of the runs. Apart from that I had a boost leak free engine which I'm quite proud of and proud of lee for his good workmanship.

I'm not going to point fingers at who's to blame on here on why the low figures but at the end of the day I haven't got what I was expecting for one reason or another. Dan has offered his services foc should I want to go back down London to get this sorted but I'd rather stay up here so he has offered to send up a new actuator for lee to fit.

Lee has been very kind enough to help me get this sorted and get the most I can out the turbo for as little money as possible and Matt has offered me a boost controller for a very kind price in order that I don't have to make another 500 mile round trip back to wak once the actuator had been adjusted.










So yeah I am disappointed with the result but it is something we can sort out (with me forking out yet more money :roll: ) so keep your ears peeled as the build still isn't over just yet. I cnt complain to much as it has still cracked the 300 barrier but it's frustrating that it now it still has more to come.


----------



## mike225

Youlle get the figure you want sooner or later fella im sure :wink: looking great though.


----------



## turbo87

what type of torque figures did it produce at 1.3bar? Also what boost pressure do you plan to run this turbo at once you get the actuator sorted.


----------



## tonksy26

turbo87 said:


> what type of torque figures did it produce at 1.3bar? Also what boost pressure do you plan to run this turbo at once you get the actuator sorted.


Hoping to be running 1.6 - 1.7 once it's sorted. And torque I THINK wak said was around 300. But is is all readings off the maf... It hasn't been on the rollers yet


----------



## turbo87

tonksy26 said:


> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what type of torque figures did it produce at 1.3bar? Also what boost pressure do you plan to run this turbo at once you get the actuator sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to be running 1.6 - 1.7 once it's sorted. And torque I THINK wak said was around 300. But is is all readings off the maf... It hasn't been on the rollers yet
Click to expand...

Sounds good, bet your enjoying it :twisted: . Whats the turbo like in terms of holding power to the red line?


----------



## jamman

Sorry but what's this four bloody turbos now it's not on as it's costing Tonks serious money now.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Sorry to hear this David, i hope when the actuator is properly adjusted she makes a lot more. After all you have been through and invested you deserve success bud. 

Damien.


----------



## s3tt

jamman said:


> Sorry but what's this four bloody turbos now it's not on as it's costing Tonks serious money now.


Not like it was actually 4 fitted turbos now is it, talk about sensationalising things! Courier damage is hardly anyone's fault.. And I think you'll find Tonks was never out of pocket for this!

Fact is nobody knows what bhp or torque it's running as it's been no where near a dyno! And until it's mapped properly then talking figures is pointless..

Was it mapped with a leaking DV? And 5 minutes and 2 turns of a nut on the actuator would have added the preload needed, if it was actually required


----------



## tonksy26

s3tt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what's this four bloody turbos now it's not on as it's costing Tonks serious money now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it was actually 4 fitted turbos now is it, talk about sensationalising things! Courier damage is hardly anyone's fault.. And I think you'll find Tonks was never out of pocket for this!
> 
> Fact is nobody knows what bhp or torque it's running as it's been no where near a dyno! And until it's mapped properly then talking figures is pointless..
> 
> Was it mapped with a leaking DV? And 5 minutes and 2 turns of a nut on the actuator would have added the preload needed, if it was actually required
Click to expand...

No was mapped with a tested non leaky oem DV 

And I was out of pocket for having to pay lee to take the turbo off and back on again :?


----------



## Lucky13

How come you didn't adjust the actuator at the time? Are you saying you have the wrong actuator or its not set up correctly?

If it is the correct actuator but setup wrong surely its a 20 minute job to adjust it?


----------



## tonksy26

Lucky13 said:


> How come you didn't adjust the actuator at the time? Are you saying you have the wrong actuator or its not set up correctly?
> 
> If it is the correct actuator but setup wrong surely its a 20 minute job to adjust it?


You'd have to the ask wak for the answer to that question ! It was about 6 o clock when he realised and didn't want to have to go through all the logging again :?


----------



## jamman

s3tt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what's this four bloody turbos now it's not on as it's costing Tonks serious money now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it was actually 4 fitted turbos now is it, talk about sensationalising things! Courier damage is hardly anyone's fault.. And I think you'll find Tonks was never out of pocket for this!
> 
> Fact is nobody knows what bhp or torque it's running as it's been no where near a dyno! And until it's mapped properly then talking figures is pointless..
> 
> Was it mapped with a leaking DV? And 5 minutes and 2 turns of a nut on the actuator would have added the preload needed, if it was actually required
Click to expand...

That's one turbo Dave "if" it was damaged in transit what about the other three and think about it Tonks is well out of pocket.

As for adjusting the actuator I would imagine WAK would be slightly reluctant to do this on a new item supplied by you to spec.


----------



## Lucky13

tonksy26 said:


> Lucky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come you didn't adjust the actuator at the time? Are you saying you have the wrong actuator or its not set up correctly?
> 
> If it is the correct actuator but setup wrong surely its a 20 minute job to adjust it?
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to the ask wak for the answer to that question ! It was about 6 o clock when he realised and didn't want to have to go through all the logging again :?
Click to expand...

yeh fair enough a lot of logging may well be required again after. Just a shame that its pretty easy to rectify the problem but i guess then needs almost remapping again from its new state so late in the day would make it a long one


----------



## s3tt

jamman said:


> s3tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but what's this four bloody turbos now it's not on as it's costing Tonks serious money now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it was actually 4 fitted turbos now is it, talk about sensationalising things! Courier damage is hardly anyone's fault.. And I think you'll find Tonks was never out of pocket for this!
> 
> Fact is nobody knows what bhp or torque it's running as it's been no where near a dyno! And until it's mapped properly then talking figures is pointless..
> 
> Was it mapped with a leaking DV? And 5 minutes and 2 turns of a nut on the actuator would have added the preload needed, if it was actually required
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's one turbo Dave "if" it was damaged in transit what about the other three and think about it Tonks is well out of pocket.
> 
> As for adjusting the actuator I would imagine WAK would be slightly reluctant to do this on a new item supplied by you to spec.
Click to expand...

I understand he might be reluctant, but it's a 5 minute job, you can not setup these precisely until it's on the car and even at 8psi it's still enough to to make and hold more boost, the fact it had a very leak DV just goes to show that it should really not of been mapped ,

what happens then when that gets fixed and now the 95% n75 suddenly causes it too over boost and damages something, which it will if that's the case. Who responsible then? Please tell me...

I'm sorry but whilst I take some responsibility, even at 8psi on the actuator it will hold more than enough boost to hit 1.6bar at peak torque..

By all accounts it should never of been mapped! Unless it was 100% and the tuner was totally happy.


----------



## jamman

Tonks has already answered you about the DV Dave



tonksy26 said:


> No was mapped with a tested non leaky oem DV
> 
> And I was out of pocket for having to pay lee to take the turbo off and back on again :?


----------



## s3tt

jamman said:


> Tonks has already answered you about the DV Dave
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No was mapped with a tested non leaky oem DV
> 
> And I was out of pocket for having to pay lee to take the turbo off and back on again :?
Click to expand...

I've already dealt with £ at the time..

As for the present.. I have offered a dyno session, custom live mapping session and uprated 1 bar actuator should it be needed.

What I need to see though is actual data because without it's very hard to see why it's not performing..

I see figures of 1.6-1.7 bar quoted but is this at max torque or red line?

How much maf flow was being made? 
What timing figures are being run?
Is the bhp figure of 305bhp based on maf?


----------



## Wak

tonksy26 said:


> Lucky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come you didn't adjust the actuator at the time? Are you saying you have the wrong actuator or its not set up correctly?
> 
> If it is the correct actuator but setup wrong surely its a 20 minute job to adjust it?
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to the ask wak for the answer to that question ! It was about 6 o clock when he realised and didn't want to have to go through all the logging again :?
Click to expand...

With a Turbo expected to make 2 bar and with a cautious approach and a view to creating a profile with no surge and a given target of 1.5 bar I start with 55% duty... then 80% duty .... then we are up to maximum duty and she is only holding 1.3 bar.

Actuator Crack pressure was advised to be 12psi but is in fact 8psi.

After a day of mapping around the hardware as given which had already give some grief with a coilpack failing, without question I would have had a go at the actuator if it was a stock manifold.

However I did have a go by getting the turbo and charge pipe off to get access and for those that think its a quick job, the relentless takes away all the top side access you can no longer see the actuator nuts let alone be in a position to get tools in place to work on it from above.

I will go the extra mile within reason but having mapped the car and then trying to rectify something in the remaining vaginal space, I am no gynecologist and then to basically change the hardware and start to address mapping it again from scratch.

The mapping is a solid 300, the advance is stong with no Cf's the fuel target and boost profile are good for a boost increase, so get the actuator sorted and log it... it may well be already good for 1.5 bar and if not we'll have to arrange another session.


----------



## Wak

s3tt said:


> I see figures of 1.6-1.7 bar quoted but is this at max torque or red line?
> 
> How much maf flow was being made?
> What timing figures are being run?
> Is the bhp figure of 305bhp based on maf?


1.6-1.7 peaks in midrange ( but not at maximum duty) 1.3 at the redline with maximum n75 duty
240-244 maf g/s
15 degrees advance with 0 CF's above 6000 rpm
300-305 is based on maf figures, 
system was leak tested to 1.5 bar before we started and also was advised by lee it was tested to 2 bar before it left him as well.


----------



## Lucky13

Didnt realise it wasnt on a stock manifold. In that case it does sound a pain. After what sounds like a day of checking and mapping it would be a very long day indeed to then find access (possibly from below?) to the rod to adjust and then map accordingly again so fair point along with the other issues too.


----------



## Wak

s3tt said:


> I understand he might be reluctant, but it's a 5 minute job, you can not setup these precisely until it's on the car and even at 8psi it's still enough to to make and hold more boost, the fact it had a very leak DV just goes to show that it should really not of been mapped ,
> 
> what happens then when that gets fixed and now the 95% n75 suddenly causes it too over boost and damages something, which it will if that's the case. Who responsible then? Please tell me...
> 
> I'm sorry but whilst I take some responsibility, even at 8psi on the actuator it will hold more than enough boost to hit 1.6bar at peak torque..
> 
> By all accounts it should never of been mapped! Unless it was 100% and the tuner was totally happy.


Sorry disagree about actuators, they should be set when the turbo is supplied and with them on a clean shiny desk that for sure is a 5 minute job. 
when its being fitted it shouldnt need to be touched unless the turbo is not facing the way it needs to be and gets rotated then the setup needs to be checked again.

Apart from that:- 
Leak tested fine.
Leaky DV removed and replaced with a solid OEM DV.

There's nothing wrong with the mapping for the hardware given in as far as I will go in checking which is more than most do anyway.

Yes you are correct it will hold more than enough boost for torque.... however... a good tuner also knows that peak torque is not where peak power is and peak power needs it to hold more boost than 1.3 bar.

And its not a 5 minute job with the the relentless manifold everyone's a 'kin master mechanic when their behind a keyboard and can do a full service in 10 minutes but you need to see the engine in the car to see the access and remaining space.

I'm not going further into a bun fight, but the hardware given was mapped well and with some consideration for a boost increase because of this.

I was informed this should be a 12 psi crack, and its 8psi which is a good reason why it wont hold any more than 1.3 bar boost unless Lee can find Christmas pudding stuck in the exhaust there's not much more that can be done in mapping to ask the car to give more boost.


----------



## s3tt

Wak said:


> s3tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see figures of 1.6-1.7 bar quoted but is this at max torque or red line?
> 
> How much maf flow was being made?
> What timing figures are being run?
> Is the bhp figure of 305bhp based on maf?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6-1.7 peaks in midrange ( but not at maximum duty) 1.3 at the redline with maximum n75 duty
> 240-244 maf g/s
> 15 degrees advance with 0 CF's above 6000 rpm
> 300-305 is based on maf figures,
> system was leak tested to 1.5 bar before we started and also was advised by lee it was tested to 2 bar before it left him as well.
Click to expand...

These turbos never ever need 2 bar, if you where to log on a dyno you'd soon see that anything over 1.6bar at max torque is a waste.. The boost profile you have is near what you need, any more boost at redline and egts will shoot up and timing drop and it'll make no more power...

I have seen 340bhp out of 240grams and I have seen 310grams out of 262grams on varying setups.. It to me means nothing...

I didn't appreciate it had a stock manifold so to be honest 305bhp is doing very well.

I have to say that fitting an mbc or turning up the boost at this time is a waste of time!

I'd be very interested to see it on a dyno to see what it's actually running, even if I have to pay for it!


----------



## jamman

Stock manifold ?

Did you even read the posts :?


----------



## Wak

s3tt said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s3tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see figures of 1.6-1.7 bar quoted but is this at max torque or red line?
> 
> How much maf flow was being made?
> What timing figures are being run?
> Is the bhp figure of 305bhp based on maf?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6-1.7 peaks in midrange ( but not at maximum duty) 1.3 at the redline with maximum n75 duty
> 240-244 maf g/s
> 15 degrees advance with 0 CF's above 6000 rpm
> 300-305 is based on maf figures,
> system was leak tested to 1.5 bar before we started and also was advised by lee it was tested to 2 bar before it left him as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These turbos never ever need 2 bar, if you where to log on a dyno you'd soon see that anything over 1.6bar at max torque is a waste.. The boost profile you have is near what you need, any more boost at redline and egts will shoot up and timing drop and it'll make no more power...
> 
> I have seen 340bhp out of 240grams and I have seen 310grams out of 262grams on varying setups.. It to me means nothing...
> 
> I didn't appreciate it had a stock manifold so to be honest 305bhp is doing very well.
> 
> I have to say that fitting an mbc or turning up the boost at this time is a waste of time!
> 
> I'd be very interested to see it on a dyno to see what it's actually running, even if I have to pay for it!
Click to expand...

Quite often people get frustrated in these threads and start to speed read without actually reading....

Its a Relentless manifold which is why its not a simple a job as a stock manifold to adjust the actuator.

In my experience maf values in a healthy car are a good indicator only times Ive seen odd power to maf values are either in a car with leaks or from personal experience when I let a fool map my own car which was a pivotal experience. :roll:


----------



## Matt B

Tonksy - I hope you get this all resolved really soon. I know sometimes things can take the shine off what you are doing but I can tell you, you ain't that far away from having a great car.

Chin up mate


----------



## s3tt

jamman said:


> Stock manifold ?
> 
> Did you even read the posts :?


Yes I read lucky13 post.. I'm not going to re read the whole thing..


----------



## s3tt

The unfortunate thing is the customers is not happy because it's not made the bhp he was hoping for! But we don't actually know what it's made because it's never been near a dyno!

I've seen these make 320bhp at 1.3bar 
I've seen 340lbs at 1.6bar max torque..so is it actually doing what It's supposed to? If not why not? And then where does the problem lie... There is absolutely no guarantee that running 1.4 or 1,5 bar @ the red line will make you any more power...

What I can tell you is, from experience, every single hybrid that has made good power has only ever needed 1.4/1.5 bar max boost.. Anymore mid range and it kills the top end...


----------



## Serendipitous

tonksy26 said:


> REMAP UPDATE:
> 
> On Friday I went to see wak down in Staines in a 500 mile round trip. Everything was going all good until about the 3rd run when we maxed out on the n75. Turns out the actuator from beach buggies was only set to 8psi instead of the 12 psi that it should of been set to. Anyway wak didn't want to get his hands dirty and didn't want to adjust it so we went out a final time to get some final logs and I was sent on my way with a disappointing 305bhp on about 1.3 bar but with the car still able to produce a lot more.
> 
> I did find out at the same time I had a very Leakey forge 007 DV so going to get myself a new oem one. Also had to use a replacement coil pack that wak has lent me as one of mine blew up on one of the runs. Apart from that I had a boost leak free engine which I'm quite proud of and proud of lee for his good workmanship.
> 
> I'm not going to point fingers at who's to blame on here on why the low figures but at the end of the day I haven't got what I was expecting for one reason or another. Dan has offered his services foc should I want to go back down London to get this sorted but I'd rather stay up here so he has offered to send up a new actuator for lee to fit.
> 
> Lee has been very kind enough to help me get this sorted and get the most I can out the turbo for as little money as possible and Matt has offered me a boost controller for a very kind price in order that I don't have to make another 500 mile round trip back to wak once the actuator had been adjusted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah I am disappointed with the result but it is something we can sort out (with me forking out yet more money :roll: ) so keep your ears peeled as the build still isn't over just yet. I cnt complain to much as it has still cracked the 300 barrier but it's frustrating that it now it still has more to come.


What it amounts to is that you had an expectation and anticipation about what you wanted, and believed you would achieve.
There were prevalent conditions with the set up and probs which fell short of what could actually be achieved in reality. A long round trip added to that. Had you lived around the corner from Wak, you likely wouldn't have bothered posting a moan at Wak and just seen it as a teething problem you would pop next door to tweak.

It's important to seperate out the issues.

And to suggest that Wak didn't want to get his hands dirty, as a contributory factor in your moan, is as much an insult to Wak's professionalism, as it id totally absurd if you knew him.


----------



## tonksy26

I totally agree, if I lived around the corner then it wouldn't be as much of an issue, but I dont... It's a 500 mile trip costing 100 in fuel and another 50 for the hotel.

I haven't moaned at wak, I simply said he wasn't prepared to adjust the actuator and that I was unhappy and frustrated with the end result.

I don't think anyone else can really comment on the situation (other than wak, lee and and dan) as there as a few other factors involved which I'm not going to mention on here but certainly don't help the situation.


----------



## s3tt

tonksy26 said:


> I totally agree, if I lived around the corner then it wouldn't be as much of an issue, but I dont... It's a 500 mile trip costing 100 in fuel and another 50 for the hotel.
> 
> I haven't moaned at wak, I simply said he wasn't prepared to adjust the actuator and that I was unhappy and frustrated with the end result.
> 
> I don't think anyone else can really comment on the situation (other than wak, lee and and dan) as there as a few other factors involved which I'm not going to mention on here but certainly don't help the situation.


Tonsky. What's going to make you happy? 320bhp?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Hmm this certainly ain't selling me hybrid turbo's...  My qs on its oem K04 is putting out a healthy 315llbft of torque and near 290 on a nice cool day...And i ain't spent a fortune like poor Tonksy.  "Not exactly bang for buck so far on this thread"

Damien.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hmm this certainly ain't selling me hybrid turbo's...  My qs on its oem K04 is putting out a healthy 315llbft of torque and near 290 on a nice cool day...


Damien, considering the RR day was a week into June, and the ambient air temp during your run was 19.2°C, you'd probably get quite a few more horses/torques out of your QS on a proper cold day!
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=319707&hilit=rolling&start=540


----------



## Wak

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hmm this certainly ain't selling me hybrid turbo's...  My qs on its oem K04 is putting out a healthy 315llbft of torque and near 290 on a nice cool day...And i ain't spent a fortune like poor Tonksy.  "Not exactly bang for buck so far on this thread"
> 
> Damien.


Dont let this put you off Damien, this is purely a turbo configuration problem somewhere along the line.

The last hybrid from the same source with a properly set 12 psi actuator made just over 300 bhp at 1.35bar with a 64% N75 duty cycle ( meaning there is more to come if required, The owner only wanted to have a reliable 300bhp and not push the turbo any more.)

This car did much the same but needed maximum N75 duty to make the same power, clearly with a stronger setting on the actuator the n75 duty will drive more boost hence this needs to be carefully considered when adjustments are made as will timing.


----------



## ViperOneZero

Hopefully this thread isn't the new V6RUL thread..

Sorry to hear about your bad luck.


----------



## TT SMITHY

Tonksy unfortunately this is a part of the game there
Are going to be mishaps but I'm sure with a few subtle
adjustments you will get what you want but might
Be worth putting it on a dyno to give you an idea
Where its at....

I know it's frustrating but no need for it to end up as
A mud slinging match now is there :-*

Anyway tonksy yours will never make the kinda power
Mine is going to put out :wink: :lol:

Hope you get this sorted buddy


----------



## tonksy26

TT SMITHY said:


> Tonksy unfortunately this is a part of the game there
> Are going to be mishaps but I'm sure with a few subtle
> adjustments you will get what you want but might
> Be worth putting it on a dyno to give you an idea
> Where its at....
> 
> I know it's frustrating but no need for it to end up as
> A mud slinging match now is there :-*
> 
> Anyway tonksy yours will never make the kinda power
> Mine is going to put out :wink: :lol:
> 
> Hope you get this sorted buddy


Haha IF you ever get round to building yours 

I know it's all part of the game but fuck me I have some bad luck with this car lol

Paying a visit to lee over Christmas/ new year so hopfully running the power it should be by 2014  start a fresh.


----------



## badger5

tonksy26 said:


> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what type of torque figures did it produce at 1.3bar? Also what boost pressure do you plan to run this turbo at once you get the actuator sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to be running 1.6 - 1.7 once it's sorted. And torque I THINK wak said was around 300. But is is all readings off the maf... It hasn't been on the rollers yet
Click to expand...

1.6-1.7bar is a tad high in my experience of hybrids (makes the cyl temps too hot causing torque to fall away sooner, hurint top end power figure)
what exhaust mani is this bolted onto?


----------



## TTSPORT666

badger5 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turbo87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what type of torque figures did it produce at 1.3bar? Also what boost pressure do you plan to run this turbo at once you get the actuator sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to be running 1.6 - 1.7 once it's sorted. And torque I THINK wak said was around 300. But is is all readings off the maf... It hasn't been on the rollers yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.6-1.7bar is a tad high in my experience of hybrids (makes the cyl temps too hot causing torque to fall away sooner, hurint top end power figure)
> what exhaust mani is this bolted onto?
Click to expand...

Its a Relentless manifold .. 

Damien.


----------



## badger5

Wak said:


> s3tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was informed this should be a 12 psi crack, and its 8psi which is a good reason why it wont hold any more than 1.3 bar boost unless Lee can find Christmas pudding stuck in the exhaust there's not much more that can be done in mapping to ask the car to give more boost.
Click to expand...

what boost did it run on n75 off or 0%?


----------



## badger5

TTSPORT666 said:


> Its a Relentless manifold ..
> 
> Damien.


ok ta
aside from cracking it has potential better than oe flow then.
exhaust downpipe size and configuration? cat/decat?


----------



## badger5

Wak said:


> In my experience maf values in a healthy car are a good indicator only times Ive seen odd power to maf values are either in a car with leaks or from personal experience when I let a fool map my own car which was a pivotal experience. :roll:


get a dyno wak
best tool ever
logs are only part of the story and correlation of injested airflow from assorted quality/age/performing MAFs vs measured power/torque output show whats actually going on, and whether the injested air is being made good efficient use of, or just making things even hotter...... Hybrids in particular, when not wmi supported dont correlate well often when I map them.

too much initial spool boost hurts their torque with revs. You see this on the dyno... not from logging on road with maf.


----------



## TT SMITHY

tonksy26 said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonksy unfortunately this is a part of the game there
> Are going to be mishaps but I'm sure with a few subtle
> adjustments you will get what you want but might
> Be worth putting it on a dyno to give you an idea
> Where its at....
> 
> I know it's frustrating but no need for it to end up as
> A mud slinging match now is there :-*
> 
> Anyway tonksy yours will never make the kinda power
> Mine is going to put out :wink: :lol:
> 
> Hope you get this sorted buddy
> 
> 
> 
> Haha IF you ever get round to building yours
> 
> I know it's all part of the game but fuck me I have some bad luck with this car lol
> 
> Paying a visit to lee over Christmas/ new year so hopfully running the power it should be by 2014  start a fresh.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's a bit of a pain trust me iv had my fair share of 
problems !!! It's a headache isn't it

And yep can't argue with your comment mines
Still pending making 0 BHP :wink: lol


----------



## L33JSA

badger5 said:


> what boost did it run on n75 off or 0%?


7/8psi I seem remember


----------



## badger5

so adding a little more preload to dial it in would have helped.
shame it was'nt done.. (I realise the logisitcs however)


----------



## L33JSA

badger5 said:


> so adding a little more preload to dial it in would have helped.


Exactly that.......


----------



## tonksy26

Been having a few problems with it hesitating recently and liquid gauge was bringing up a lambda fault so managed to fit a new lambda sensor on Friday and all running spot I again. Got myself a new maf aswell as I think that May have been on its way out.

Did a quick run and managed 292bhp but that's still with my leaky 007 Forge DV


----------



## V6RUL

Not bad at all..maybe turn off the heated seats for more power..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Good news tonks - get a stock DV for 30 quids from TPS and enjoy no leaks


----------



## tonksy26

Matt B said:


> Good news tonks - get a stock DV for 30 quids from TPS and enjoy no leaks


Yeah just need to find someone local with a TPS account.

Coming up to lee maybe on the 30th matt, see what we can do with this actuator and boost controller


----------



## ades tt 180

What power is your set up expected to make?...292 can't be far off?


----------



## L33JSA

Today was a very dark day in the Tonksy/BRM camp. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The plan for today was for Tonksy to visit for me to tweak the actuator and do some logging afterwards.

Unfortunately Tonks only made it approximately 15 miles into his journey before a severe rattle that was previously thought was the downpipe vibrating got a whole lot louder and the dreaded red oil light came on.

So I got in my recovery truck and went and rescued him and the car already suspecting the worst.

Dropped Tonks home (as I knew it wasnt going to be quick fix) then took the car back to BRM HQ for inspection.

Got the car on the ramps and whipped the sump off to find out the severity of the damage......which really wasnt a pleasant sight at all.

It would appear that the brand new oil pump has seized (it's done just under 1000miles)...it cannot be turned by hand at all....this has completely taken out one set of big end bearings,heavily scoring that crank journal and overheating the rod and the rest of the journals/bearings have picked up to a certain extent too including the mains.

So this basically means a complete strip down of the engine to make sure that nothing else has been damaged in the process.

I've already spoken to the supplier of the oil pump who has said that a claim can be made but in order to do this the pump & estimate need to be sent off to the manufacturers for them to approve which can take around 2 months to complete.

Either way the engine needs sorting so strip down will commence probably tomorrow. Tonks has been assured as I have said ever since the start of the build that I would take care of him in the event of anything like this happening even though I'm not a garage as such so he's not got anything to worry about.

Painful pics...






Anyway....onwards and upwards.....more updates soon.....we won't be beaten though.


----------



## turbo87

ouch! hope this gets sorted soon and that there isnt any funny business with the claim as I know time can easily fly by trying to chase them.


----------



## J•RED

Oh man I feel sorry for you both, hope it all comes good in the end guys, I really hope it doesn't get any worse for you.

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt B

Yup - pretty grim today. 
The oil pump was a joke - totally seized solid.

Fingers crossed the parts supplier does the right thing


----------



## tonksy26

Wana say how top notch lee has been, coming out to pick me up without hesitation ( even if he was in his scruffy oily clothes) and saying he will help with very kind offers. Also BIG thank you to Matt b who has very kindly offered certain help which is much appreciated.

We're hoping to get it rebuilt ASAP even if it means being out of pocket for the time being whilst the claim goes through, otherwise it could be 3-4 months off the road again.


----------



## tonksy26

Also if anyone does want to buy it I'm open to offer of £7,000 upwards to help fund towards a non modified M3 8) :lol: :wink:


----------



## The Blue Bandit

tonksy26 said:


> Also if anyone does want to buy it I'm open to offer of £7,000 upwards to help fund towards a non modified M3 8) :lol: :wink:


... that sucks! ... sorry to hear of the latest setback mate- good to see you've kept your sense of humour about it though- just hope that you guys catch a lucky break soon... you're about due! ...


Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

David if there were a prize for the most committed to a project build, you would get it buddy. Great you have Lee and Matt there to assist bud. Its been an interesting year for the TONKSY mobile..I am sure 2014 can only get better. Stop talking about beemers..lol.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Wak

Sorry to hear this has happened, it would probably suggest why that last liquid run was under 300 :?

For the most lubricated part to seize is unheard of so it has to be a manufacturing fault, hope the manufacturer coughs up. :?


----------



## jamman

As I've already said rubbish luck mate fingers crossed the claim goes through smoothly


----------



## nate42

Damn, sorry to hear that bad luck continues  Was this OEM or some other manufacturer oil pump?

I was just looking for oil pumps and price varies a lot. I've used some German OE parts on my car like Zimmermann, Mayle, Victor Reinz and Febi. Those because the quality have looked good, some others like Topran look bit dodgy. For oil pump I was thinking that safest is to go OEM, what do you guys think?


----------



## TT SMITHY

Oh damn tonksy !  I was going to ask the
Same thing what pump did you use ?


----------



## ades tt 180

Is that engine cursed or something?...seized oil pump??..never heard of that before....hope you get it sorted soon mate.fair play to Lee. ..


----------



## conlechi

Bad news indeed , good luck with the rebuild , 2014's got to be a better year for you


----------



## conlechi

Bad news indeed , good luck with the rebuild , 2014's got to be a better year for you 

duplicate post , forum is a bit odd this morning ....or is it my t'internet :?


----------



## conlechi

Bad news indeed , good luck with the rebuild , 2014's got to be a better year for you 

Another duplicate post , t'internet gone a bit odd :?


----------



## NoMark

Sorry to hear this,
Unbelievably bad luck. Fingers crossed for the rebuild and claim. Huge respect to Lee especially, and Matt too.


----------



## L33JSA

Update........got down earlyish to BRM HQ as I wanted to get the engine out this morning so that I could do the stripdown this afternoon.

Steve (V6RUL) also popped down and leant a hand which was very good of him and sped the process up.

Anyway....3 hours later and the engine was out...

Steve hard at it with his dayglo orange jumpsuit on..


Engine out...



Update this evening hopefully...


----------



## NoMark

Wow! 

Quick work Lee and Steve. Well done.


----------



## s3tt

Lee,

Call me.

That's the 2nd brand new oil pump I've heard seize in the last month.!


----------



## TT SMITHY

Nice arse Steve :-* made quick work of that Lee ! :wink: mind you,
You get these in and out of the engine bay pretty often
Don't you! Nice work


----------



## Matt B

Collier has escaped from Guantanamo bay


----------



## TT SMITHY

Matt B said:


> Collier has escaped from Guantanamo bay


Ha Ha brilliant :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Collier has escaped from Guantanamo bay


This offshore gear comes in handy sometimes.
Been a while since I got my hands on spanner and hopefully not in the way of the CEO.
Tear down was pretty quick but nuts and bolts were still warm from the last time it was done.
Thursday or Friday if you need a hand lifting that light 4 potter back in Lee, if it's ready..
I'm only used to wrestling the heavy 6 pot normally.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Collier has escaped from Guantanamo bay


I'm no Gas Monkey..I'm used to working on Rolls engines, which requires the correct attire.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

TT SMITHY said:


> made quick work of that Lee ! :wink: mind you,
> You get these in and out of the engine bay pretty often
> Don't you! Nice work


Yes....unfortunately this one has been in and out more often than it should have been really!! But yeh no messing round....need it rebuilt,refitted and done pronto as I've got another arrival pretty soon.



V6RUL said:


> Been a while since I got my hands on spanner and hopefully not in the way of the CEO.
> Thursday or Friday if you need a hand lifting that light 4 potter back in Lee, if it's ready..


No mate....you didnt get in the way at all....the help was much appreciated.

No chance it will be ready for the end of the week.....parts are needed from the states.

Not long got home.....been a pretty long day....but it's....update time....again...twice in one day.......spoilt!! 

Removed gearbox, transfer box, clutch and DMF and got the engine back in it's usual place on the engine stand!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]




Head off ...cylinder 3 piston is slightly damaged due to the bearings disintegrating so the piston had travelled further up the bore and smacked the head.



The cams appears undamaged which is a massive plus....pretty clean in there still..


But the underside will need to get checked over since the piston has come into contact with it..


Bores are still good.....nothing has picked up in there..


Rod has got a tad hot as shown by the discolouration which matches the cap...



Trolley full of engine.....



Car then got tucked away under mine...again..



And lastly the offending seized oil pump...


Not really what I was expecting to happen going into 2014 but never mind.....sh*t happens...onwards and upwards and looking forward to getting the new rebuild going for Tonksy. :mrgreen:


----------



## TT SMITHY

Love checking out your work Lee brilliant!
I see topran I'm glad I bought OEM pump
Damn ! Iv seen quite a few builds use those
Without issue ...goes to show not worth the risk
Just to save a few quid ...

Don't worry tonksey looks like Lees
Pretty efficient with his work that's for 
Sure !! he will get you back on the road soon buddy


----------



## Matt B

You are getting a bit too good at that mate 

Fingers crossed you can pick up all the bits at a reasonable cost.


----------



## BaueruTc

Sorry to find out about your latest problem with your car. This thing will end up being bullet proof!


----------



## boo:)

i love how easily you strip and rebuild so quickly ,,,praise to the gifted mechanic


----------



## zslover

Really interesting thread just read it all! Real shame though with the oil pump, at least you have some clearly gifted mechanics to hand! :mrgreen:


----------



## chamberlaintt

Can't believe this thread I've spent the whole evening reading it front the beginning sat on the edge of my sofa!!!! Such an amazing story,,,, and when it broke down for the last time I think I had a tier in my eye felt for you mate,!! And lee what a bloke if your ever passing through derby mate I think a bug hug and a pint is in order!lol
Good work lads amazing


----------



## L33JSA

TT SMITHY said:


> Love checking out your work Lee brilliant!
> I see topran I'm glad I bought OEM pump
> Damn ! Iv seen quite a few builds use those
> Without issue ...goes to show not worth the risk
> Just to save a few quid ...


This was the exact reason the decision was made to use one - we couldnt find a bad word said about them and there was even rumours online that they were the same as OE pumps anyway......live and learn eh. Although that said I'm sure OE parts can fail too.



BaueruTc said:


> This thing will end up being bullet proof!


It should have been bullet proof last time!! You just can't plan/warrant for something's that essentially are out of your control.



boo:) said:


> i love how easily you strip and rebuild so quickly ,,,praise to the gifted mechanic


Got to be done....time is of the essence.



chamberlaintt said:


> .... I think I had a tier in my eye felt for you mate,!! And lee what a bloke if your ever passing through derby mate I think a bug hug and a pint is in order!lol


Least it's not just me that feels like crying sometimes haha

I've got a few mates in Derby so you never know.

Thanks for all the comments people.

Next job is to price up the whole job so we can get the claim submitted asap.


----------



## richyboy

Good luck lee and David hope your running again soon, 
Well done lee your a credit to the TT forum. You may get your none done one day, well after the next one your doing ;-)


----------



## Rich196

My good!! Litterally cannot believe the engine is back out of this thing again! This is one for my favorite cars on the forum and when I pop on every now again I read it up to date! You have had the worst of luck, I hope you get the outcome you are looking for!

Big thumbs up too Lee, and Matt top credit to the forum as always.

BMW is the way forward though...... just saying.......


----------



## CV5

Great thread, I havent got a clue what most of this damage means, but looks like Lee is a real star!


----------



## Travis199

How is this going? is it running again?


----------



## L33JSA

Not yet unfortunately. Awaiting parts from the states at the moment so nothing can be done until they get here.


----------



## Travis199

L33JSA said:


> Not yet unfortunately. Awaiting parts from the states at the moment so nothing can be done until they get here.


Ah right bummer. Did you manage to get a claim in for the dodgy oil pump?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L33JSA

Travis199 said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet unfortunately. Awaiting parts from the states at the moment so nothing can be done until they get here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right bummer. Did you manage to get a claim in for the dodgy oil pump?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Claim has put in....it's going to take a few weeks to go through etc.


----------



## Travis199

Fair enough. Good luck with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beezaboi10

The Sheer determination to get this engine sorted is incredible! Reading this RR I cannot believe how many times the engine has been in and out of this thing! Best of luck getting it all sorted, bet you're dying to finally get it done and get some miles on it!!!


----------



## tonksy26

Beezaboi10 said:


> The Sheer determination to get this engine sorted is incredible! Reading this RR I cannot believe how many times the engine has been in and out of this thing! Best of luck getting it all sorted, bet you're dying to finally get it done and get some miles on it!!!


Thanks.

Had about 800-1000 miles when it was built for the second time until we had this oil pump failure. Be good to get it back running properly this time and to its full ability.

I'm just praying the claim is successful otherwise my wallet is fooked!


----------



## NickG

Any news on this Tonks?


----------



## tonksy26

NickG said:


> Any news on this Tonks?


Kind of, been a change of plan now. More because we had to rather than through choice.

Don't want to say to much as the plans are always swapping and changing with this little fucker but currently it's still sat in lee's garage looking worse for wear. Providing things go to plan, the rebuild should be started his weekend.


----------



## NickG

Sounds... interesting!! Awaiting the news of a new plan!


----------



## Paulj100

Hope you get it sorted soon. Look forward to seeing this awesome looking TT back on the road. 8)

Paul


----------



## tonksy26

Paulj100 said:


> Hope you get it sorted soon. Look forward to seeing this awesome looking TT back on the road. 8)
> 
> Paul


Cheers paul, hopefully it won't be to long now. Not sure what's going to happen visually with it ATM as currently don't have a set of decent wheels.


----------



## tonksy26

It's been a while but an update is on it's way with some good news finally.


----------



## Nitrojosh

Glad to see that mate, did see a nice pic From Lee


----------



## L33JSA

As Tonksy has said.....finally some good news.

Delays have been down to waiting for parts from the US and other companies.

Got the partially assembled block back from machining a couple of weeks ago which meant that I could get on with building the engine back up.

The spec of the engine has changed slightly.....it will be interesting to see who is eagle eyed enough to spot what's changed.

So last weekend consisted of this...






























.....and this weekend so far has consisted of...

















Making sure the oil pump would prime before puttin the engine back in.
















...and today ended successfully with this...






Tomorrow should see everything back together properly and the first 20 minute run up of the engine.


----------



## manikm

OMG that looks like an absolute nightmare!!! CONGRATS! That must be a nice feeling, after stripping her back THAT much, to then hear her purrrrr again.

Amazing. Well done


----------



## Callum-TT

Superb effort Lee.

Well done mate and well done to Tonksy for having the patience to persevere with your build.

Now get your car off his ramp so mine can take it's place


----------



## jamman

@Tonks I just don't know why you would use this Lee person as it's so obvious he just doesn't give a feck or seem to know what he's doing.....

Ok now being serious I take my hat of to Lee for his workmanship and attention to the details STUNNING MATE

and

Tonks for having the dedication to stick with it where others may have just given up I'm sure the rewards will be reaped.

Ola was very impressed when I showed her the video last night


----------



## brian1978

I wish we had a "Lee" up this neck of the woods 

Absolutely inspiring build.


----------



## L33JSA

Callum-TT said:


> Now get your car off his ramp so mine can take it's place


Form an orderly queue thanks...... 



jamman said:


> @Tonks I just don't know why you would use this Lee person as it's so obvious he just doesn't give a feck or seem to know what he's doing.....


I agree!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]



brian1978 said:


> I wish we had a "Lee" up this neck of the woods


"Lee" is available for hire.....he also does weddings, funerals and bar mitzvahs :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> Ola was very impressed when I showed her the video last night


I thought I told you those videos are for your eyes only and should never be spoken of ? Let alone showing young children


----------



## L33JSA

So the afternoon started off pretty well. Refitted the radiator, intercooler & all the intake piping.

Had minor heart failure when I'd just started it, went to hold it at 2.5k and the oil pressure light flashed at me. Engine straight off and after a bit of an investigation I found that the little pink locking tab inside the low oil pressure sensor connector had flicked across and had stopped it clicking into place. Once that was fixed I started the car up and let it run for 20mins whilst monitoring coolant temp etc. Fans kicked in as they should and everything seemed hunky dory.

It was at this point this wonderful car of Tonksy's threw another sizeable curveball at me. As I let off the revs I could hear some kind of scraping noise that had been previously drowned out by engine noise. Engine off again. Couldnt see anything obvious so got the car in the air with the engine running at the noise appeared to be coming from within the bell housing. After looking closer I could see that the back of the flywheel was ever so slightly touching the metal of the rear crankcase seal....and upon further inspection more specificially I could see that it was the thin metal plate on the rear of the flywheel that was actually touching.

Since I couldnt give Tonksy his car back making this noise I had no choice.....so 2.5 hours later out came the gearbox!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]



You can see here where it's been catching...



...and this is the reason why...


You can see the thin metal cover has bent away from the flywheel ever so slightly. Only reason I can think of as to why it's done this is because originally when the flywheel was loose it must have damaged it and now its been on and off 3 times its gradually got worse.

On the plus side the engine sounds mint and the first oil change has been done after the inital break in :lol: :lol: :lol:



Break in bits from dropped oil stuck to a magnet after sweeping it......(perfectly normal btw)


Dreading what else this car is actually going to throw at me next!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT

Great work and hopefully this is the end to the curve balls and it actually starts playing ball


----------



## richyboy

Fingers crossed for you lee and tonksy been a long tough road lets hope it all goes well


----------



## Mondo

Don't forget Nordlocks on the manifold; don't want it working loose... :roll:


----------



## L33JSA

Picked up some fresh flywheel and clutch bolts today from TPS which meant I could get back to refitting the gearbox this evening.

Removed the offending thin metal guard from the back of the flywheel. Whether or not it actually serves much of a purpose I don't know since it would appear some flywheels have them and some dont.



Clutch and flywheel back in place and torqued up.


Box all ready to go back in




...and all attached.


Got the box back on its mounts and started it up to make sure that the noise had disappeared.....and sure enough it had!! Happy days at last!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUFiD_V ... e=youtu.be

Spot the leak.....


Noticed whilst the box was out I had a weep coming from the coolant temp sendor....probably the only seal that hasnt been changed yet so that got done this evening too. Would probably have been a bit tricky to spot that one if the box hadnt been out so least some good came of it.

Still got driveshafts and propshaft to re-attach,a few other odds & sods to do and got to put the bumper back on then I can see about getting some miles on it finally.

More soon.


----------



## passat16v

superb build thread


----------



## boo:)

just love the fact how easy you make it all look 

should do a video on how to rebuild the 20vt


----------



## Matt B

Well done Lee - look forward to seeing this car doing some running in miles around west lancs.


----------



## Sammyjc

Really interesting thread and well worth the read, all the effort put in and the photos. The comfort to know the car is spot on because of your efforts and no one else's is really satisfying. Have done rebuilds myself in the past and it's great to drive the car afterwards.

Thanks for the post Lee & Tonksy


----------



## L33JSA

Today was a very good day.

Finished putting the car back together this morning.




Few last minute checks, fill the gearbox up with oil.....outside for a quick pic..


Then off I went to get some miles on it.


Racked up 20 miles or so of country lane running in miles.Car felt very very responsive and eager and sounds spot on.

After doing some checks on the liquid and making sure everything was safe I gave it a quick 2nd gear pull upto around 5.5k. Only running base actuator pressure but looks promising...


More soon hopefully....

Oh & I'm very disappointed that no-one has even hazarded a guess as to what the change in spec is... :roll: :roll:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Top marks for effort! I am no where observant enough to notice the spec change, other than it being fast


----------



## J•RED

L33JSA said:


> Oh & I'm very disappointed that no-one has even hazarded a guess as to what the change in spec is... :roll: :roll:


At a guess, has the head been played with?


----------



## Callum-TT

I'm expecting slightly bigger pistons and maybe a turbo tweak.


----------



## tnewson

It's posts like this that make me wish I had a workshop with all the gear  + no bird or job so I could spend all day there.... :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

tnewson said:


> It's posts like this that make me wish I had a workshop with all the gear  + no bird or job so I could spend all day there.... :lol:


I think both me and lee both wish he didn't have a lockup/garage just because of this damn car ! Lol


----------



## tonksy26

Well today I picked her up from lees hands and drive her 50 miles home 

Felt a lot different to the Audi A1 I had been driving around.

Managed to squeeze a quick wash in before it got dark but didn't get any pictures apart from one of the whole fleet on drive ( which is now taken over by 3 audi's)

To all those that are interested we also did rebore her out and add new bigger pistons meaning she is now one of a very few if not the only 1.9T mk1 TT 8) :wink:



Ps sorry my updates aren't as detailed as lees :lol: the thread is now back in my hands to update or at least for now


----------



## jamman

L33JSA said:


> More soon hopefully....
> 
> Oh & I'm very disappointed that no-one has even hazarded a guess as to what the change in spec is... :roll: :roll:


Tonks told me so I didn't want to cheat matey [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## conlechi

Glad it's all sorted Tonks  ......and with an bit more cubic capacity under the bonnet 

Great work Lee 8)


----------



## Callum-TT

Callum-TT said:


> I'm expecting slightly bigger pistons and maybe a turbo tweak.


^^

So what do I win


----------



## L33JSA

A BRM cuddly toy!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoMark

Well done Lee, fantastic work and attention to detail, as ever. Also, well done Tonks for persevering where many wouldn't have had the patience.

Hope you get to enjoy her now.


----------



## smallalex

Well done for sticking at it don't think many people would off


----------



## LOWTT225

Why didn't you go 2 litre tonksy?


----------



## A8VCG

I did spot a state of the art stereo in one of the workshop pics?!

Other than that - good job on spotting the DMF fault, I was feeling your pain. Great job and great car

ps are 1.9'S not normally diesels?


----------



## L33JSA

I'll answer on Tonksy's behalf.

Basically cost - I let him have a set of 1.9 pistons I had VERY cheap. To get the larger stroker pistons would have cost considerably more then he would have had to find a decent 2L crank too whereas Matt B kindly donated one. He would have easily been looking at an extra £400+


----------



## L33JSA

Cuprabhoy said:


> I did spot a state of the art stereo in one of the workshop pics?!
> 
> Other than that - good job on spotting the DMF fault, I was feeling your pain. Great job and great car
> 
> ps are 1.9'S not normally diesels?


Hey....don't be dissing the BRM stereo......that's seen some action that has and refuses to die despite having every kind of liquid thrown all over it!! :lol:

Yeh....I felt my pain too!! :evil:

It's just a cubic capacity - basically the bore in one cylinder was slightly worn so we had 2 choices - hunt round for another block in better condition which could have been a nightmare - or use the existing block but fit slightly bigger pistons. Luckily enough I had a set of 8k old larger pistons sat on my shelf with Tonkys' name written all over them!!


----------



## tonksy26

Yup as lee said really. Have been close to throwing the towel in a few times as it's literally taken me for every penny I have. So the aim was to get it on the road with very minimal amount spent on it.

I would like to thank both lee and matt publicially for there 'donations' other wise this would have never seen the road again so big thank you to them both, especially lee who has spent hours and hours on the stupid thing.


----------



## Matt B

You are very welcome tonks. Very easy to donate a crank that you aren't using so no biggie on my part. Agree what you say about Lee though, I know how many nights he has spent up there till gone 10pm making sure your car is right. 
He deserves all the plaudits


----------



## BaueruTc

I am sure your happy that she is back up and running again. This car has been through an epic journey to get it to where she is now. Hope she will be making an appearance at the RR day! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperOneZero

Good effort to all concerned.

GG


----------



## tonksy26

It will be at the RR next weekend hopefully but it won't be running on the rollers.

Another quick picture of the TT and the run around


----------



## Brendanb86

Good to hear she's back up and running. Huge credit to the guys who got it running for you, fair play [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## roddy

which / what car does the 2ltr crank come from ?


----------



## L33JSA

roddy said:


> which / what car does the 2ltr crank come from ?


2L VW engine (Golf,Beetle etc) AEG engine code or 2.0 TFSI


----------



## roddy

ok thanks,, I thot they were later version engines,, is that just same main bearings or is it also same throw ?


----------



## L33JSA

TFSI are later style engines - crank will still work though.

No the stroke is obviously different otherwise you wouldn't gain anything if it was the same!


----------



## roddy

L33JSA said:


> TFSI are later style engines - crank will still work though.
> 
> No the stroke is obviously different otherwise you wouldn't gain anything if it was the same!


ok thanks,, but you could gain with different rods / pistons combination. :wink:


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

i could be wrong but if you wanted to gain from pistons/rod with the standard throw then why change the crank at all? in which case Lee's comment wins


----------



## L33JSA

Correct.....but you were talking purely about crank....pistons and rods weren't mentioned.

Just changing pistons will get you as far as 1.9. Changing the pistons & crank will get you 2.0 or 2.1

You can't get different rods unless you go custom ones which is pretty pointless as you would then need to get custom pistons....plus the rod to crank ratio would probably be dodgy. Stick with proven methods.


----------



## L33JSA

So Tonksy managed to pull his finger out and clock up some successful 530 running in miles over the past week.

The car is back with me now to tweak the map for the hardware changes.

Before tweaking can start though I did a health check and an oil change on the engine to make sure everything was good before letting it see full revs.

Also made a subtle change in the engine bay if anyone can spot it...



Then a compression test was done on all cylinders which showed a more or less uniform and very healthy 179-182psi (12.5BAR) across the board. Bentley manual states that new cylinders/rings will show anywhere between 145-203psi. This showed that the rings had bedded in well.






Oil change showed very little swarf remaining which was also positive.


So then I went out and did some logging before giving it it's first full throttle run which showed some promising results....

This run was done purely at the base actuator pressure of 1 BAR (14.5psi).



Making power all the way to the redline which showed a peak of 271bhp @ 7k and around 247ftlb @ 4k.

The tweaking can now start. Will be mainly altering the N75 calibration maps but also some slight adjustments on the timing side due to the increase in capacity and lower compression.

More news soon hopefully in time for the rolling road day at the weekend.


----------



## J•RED

This is where the hard work pays off! Well done chaps and I look forward to seeing the final figures


----------



## Mondo

Excellent!

What category will he be competing in? :roll:


----------



## L33JSA

Mondo said:


> Excellent!
> 
> What category will he be competing in? :roll:


I did actually think of that earlier.

Stage 2+ maybe? Or how about having a class all to himself?


----------



## Duggy

L33JSA said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> What category will he be competing in? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I did actually think of that earlier.
> 
> Stage 2+ maybe? Or how about having a class all to himself?
Click to expand...

I think between all of you, you should have a dedication to duty award 

Good job Lee and all who have helped Tonks put this back to its present condition

See you all Saturday

John


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo said:


> Excellent!
> 
> What category will he be competing in? :roll:


What ever category your in ! :twisted:


----------



## Lollypop86

tonksy26 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> What category will he be competing in? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> What ever category your in ! :twisted:
Click to expand...

Fightin talk! [smiley=rifle.gif]

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

[smiley=bigcry.gif] 
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## roddy

fixitagaintomoz said:


> i could be wrong but if you wanted to gain from pistons/rod with the standard throw then why change the crank at all? in which case Lee's comment wins


mmm,, I did not intend this to be a competition :? ,, but I am sure you,, and others, are well aware there are many potential gains from changing a crank shaft,,, so no points for you post.. :roll:


----------



## tonksy26

Bit late and I'm sure you have probably all seen my little gloating about winning the 'stage 2+ Award rolling road 2014' last weekend but it was complete shock to me.

Me and lee decided to crack on to get the car running right in time for the rolling road meet so weekend before I took the girlfriend on a 300 mile day trip to Geordie land to take a picture and for lunch :lol: I also manged to snap my LCR splitter clean in half 







The ride home obviously still wasn't entertaining enough and more power is needed I think as the gf fell asleep :? Meth maybe ? [smiley=book2.gif]



The car ran an absolute treat so work went ahead with lee tweaking the map and keeping an eye on the egt and timing. As mentioned it ment I could attend the RR meet with the other BRM gang (lee and Matt) and was over the moon to get something in return for all the patience and money gone into the bloody thing. Not to mention all lees hard work and was good for him to see a little reward for his efforts. Despite the poor figures still over the moon for now 





And I couldn't not get a photo with the paint on jeans legend Damien whilst I was there.





After attending the RR meet which was my first proper outing in over a year it's got me back in the mood to wanting to spend more ££££ on it hopefully none fixing it this time so watch this space for later on this year hopefully


----------



## mstew

Nice work, glad you got a good result after everything you and BRM have invested in it!

If you want to spend more, it won't make you go faster but a nice body coloured v6 spoiler wouldn't go a miss, blue bandits one looks awesome on his! 8)


----------



## tonksy26

mstew said:


> Nice work, glad you got a good result after everything you and BRM have invested in it!
> 
> If you want to spend more, it won't make you go faster but a nice body coloured v6 spoiler wouldn't go a miss, blue bandits one looks awesome on his! 8)


One step ahead of you mate.

I've got a v6 spoiler in black that fell off just before it went to BRM HQ and ordered some tiger seal at the weekend so that will be going back on next weekend proving weather holds up


----------



## mstew

Ha to be honest after seeing the other body mods, I did wonder why you didn't have a relatively cheap £60 spoiler fitted lol


----------



## Paulj100

Good to see this lovely motor back on the road and pushing out some awesome power.

Paul


----------



## Mondo

tonksy26 said:


> Bit late and I'm sure you have probably all seen my little gloating about winning the 'stage 2+ Award rolling road 2014' last weekend but it was complete shock to me...


It was a complete shock to me too bud; you're Stage 3. :wink:

Not your fault James doesn't know his (well, Nick's) own categories. Either way an excellent result and goes some way towards offsetting all the grief you've had with the car.

Well done.


----------



## passat16v

when my TT grows up its wants to be this car!


----------



## Nitrojosh

What power did it make Tonks?

The only persons power reaso it's I've seen were matts BT run.


----------



## tonksy26

Nitrojosh said:


> What power did it make Tonks?
> 
> The only persons power reaso it's I've seen were matts BT run.


292 bhp and 316 lb-ft

Shouldnt take anything from that though. As mentioned, all the 1.8's struggled to get the figures they 'actually have' on MRC rollers


----------



## ViperOneZero

tonksy26 said:


> Nitrojosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What power did it make Tonks?
> 
> The only persons power reaso it's I've seen were matts BT run.
> 
> 
> 
> 292 bhp and 316 lb-ft
> 
> Shouldnt take anything from that though. As mentioned, all the 1.8's struggled to get the figures they 'actually have' on MRC rollers
Click to expand...

Not bad at all.


----------



## Danny1

tonksy26 said:


> Nitrojosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What power did it make Tonks?
> 
> The only persons power reaso it's I've seen were matts BT run.
> 
> 
> 
> 292 bhp and 316 lb-ft
> 
> Shouldnt take anything from that though. As mentioned, all the 1.8's struggled to get the figures they 'actually have' on MRC rollers
Click to expand...

But a 2l works fine on them??


----------



## tonksy26

Took delivery of these half an hour ago


----------



## basky

Sexy mother! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Marty

tonksy26 said:


> Took delivery of these half an hour ago


Very nice  XXR?


----------



## eldiablott

tonksy26 said:


> *Exterior mods*
> 
> 19" BBS CH/Porsche twists
> V6 front bumper + smoothed out
> LCR splitter
> Gloss black grilles
> V6 valance
> Black vinyl wrapped roof
> Black vinyl wrapped petrol cap
> Window tints
> Laminex rear tinted lights
> Front flip up number plate
> LED rear number plate bulbs
> 8k xenon's
> LED halo angel rings
> Smoked corners
> 40mm Apex springs
> 'Quattro' wing mirror sticker
> Red painted calipers
> 
> *Performance Mods*
> 
> HG motorsport front mount intercooler
> Relentless high flow maifold
> XS Power 3" down pipe + sports cat
> Miltek exhaust system
> SFS 3" TIP
> Neuspeed induction kit
> Forge 007DV
> APR Stage 2 Remap
> N279 delete
> Uprated dogbone mount
> forge catch can
> Debaffled Charge pipe
> Inline walco fuel pump
> Powerflex bushes
> Cookbots
> Uprated intergrated engineering rifle drilled rods
> Calco bearings
> Siemens deka. 630cc injectors
> 
> *Engine bay mods*
> 
> Powdercoated strut brace
> Powdercoated rocker cover
> Polished turbo charge pipe
> Polished/painted inlet manifold
> Red hose kit
> Red upper boost hoses
> Red Turbo pipe
> Red intercooler pipe
> Porsche oil + coolant cap
> Flocked battery cover + coolant bottle cover
> Bling kit
> OG chrome dipstick
> Aluminium dipstick holder
> OG inlet manifold cover plate
> 
> _*Interior mods*_
> 
> Carbonfibre wrapped handbrake/ door handles
> Sony headunit
> Liquid TT gauge
> Red leds in air vents
> Red led footwell lights
> White interior lights
> Sub + amp
> Custom QS rear sear delete
> 
> Ive been on here a while now, owned the TT just over a year and got to know a fair few people. Ive have had a few people ask if i had a progress thread to which i had to reply not really :roll: . So decide to do one as my last 1 on my cliosport was quite successful. Bit about me, i was 20 (now 21) when i got the TT having owned a a clio 1.2 from passing at 17 which was turned into a cliosport and i even put a 2.0l engine which didnt go down to well. So i cut my losses and got rid for the TT i have today.
> 
> This is how i got her. Had a few mods already, like 'miltek' exhuaust, autobahn88 tip, Rs6 Alloys, Rear headlight tints, Front headlight tints, black vinyl wrapped roof/fuel cap, Lcr splitter, turbo badge instead of audi rings, red calipers, V6 spoiler, V6 rear valance, 3 bar grille.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing to do was put my reg on to hide the fact its over 10 year old haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was some cheap halfrauds special number plate LEDS, worked a treat and have been spot on ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im only young and a i like blue so fitted some 8k xenons which wont be to everyones taste but it makes me stand out :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came some interior mods, i put my sub in the boot that was in my clio. Also wrapped a few interior parts in 3M carbon fibre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick picture of my poor little clioand the TT, Both fantastic cars. Clio got stripped and sold in parts in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was to tidy up the bodywork so out came the bucket and wax. Gave her a good wash, clay, polish and wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was to look at the engine bay, so added a bling kit, polished a couple of parts, painted a few other parts and this was the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Became a TTOC member and decided to share it with the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then came up with a CRAZY idea of flocking the engine bay to be 'different'. This resulted in a very OTT engine bay which i know alot wont like but hey ho, its my car :lol:
> 
> I also added a neauspeed induction kit and forge DV from awsome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was the wheels, im not a fan of big spokes so saw some genuine BBS ch's in the for sale section. So i travelled 3 hours down to bristol to meet markypoo and came home with my mate as a passenger ( big lad) squashed in the car with 4 big 19" Ch's  He wasnt impressed with the space but was definatly worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trax soon approached fast so got myself on a mates stand and showed her off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was a little mod which i saw on here which i instantly fell in love with, albeit very cheap/minor mod. Quattro stinker on the wing mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept looking at the front and something just wasnt right, i wasnt happy with the shape so i decieded to spalsh out for a v6 front bumper, Travelled another 2 hours to pick it up from newcastle and then dropped it straight into the bodyshop. I thought id be different again and smooth the front number plate out so got that done at the same time.
> 
> Whilst in the body shop i sprayed the front grille myself with plasti-kote super gloss to give it a nice shiny look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumper came out the bodyshop and straight onto the car, with out the bottom grilles which i hadnt sourced yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 bar grille refitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next i needed something so the rozzers didnt pull me for no number plate, i saw another forum member cars who wanted to be james bond and decided i did aswell, so i purchased a remote control flip up number plate ( picture is with the old number plate until i purchased a american sized plate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was the replace the WORST centre section to a exhaust ive ever seen, a miltek back box but clearly not a miltek middle section. So got onto awsome gti and got a miltek centre section off them. ( if you like nice exhausts you may want to look away now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then looked for weeks upon weeks for a downpipe that was affordable and a decient price, i found the XS power 1 for very cheap over in america which, if you dont know, have had some very bad reviewsbut i emialed them and they said they had sorted these problems out now. With no1 wanting to be a guinea pig i decided to take a the pludge and get one. It went on perfectly and i havent had a problem since and was over half the price other companys charge. I also change the dogbone mount as advised on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up came a Liquid gauge in the for sale section off graham, love_iTT ( great guy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then bought some of the cheap Angel eye leds from bong kong and thought whilst i was splitting the headlights i would spray my indicator lenses so the orange wasnt in your face no more.
> 
> this was all taken place just before ulitmate dubs so took my flip up number plate off and cable tied a plate to the grille just to get down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimate dubs was great, had a great time and met some great people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another quick snap on my neighbours drive that i like to show where its at at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few backs i found a coolant leaking somewhere so had a look about and found the culprit. So changed that over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After buying a the downpipe i had made the decision that i was going for the full works and get a stage 2 and try to get as close to 300 bhp as i could. This ment upgrading the smaller autobahn88 tip to a 3" SFS tip and start looking for an intercooler which will be purchased next week in the group buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today i replaced the coolant bottle for a brand new one, quick easy 10 minute job but quite effective and i can now read my coolant level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that brings me pretty much up-to-date now, as said abit further up, in the next couple of weeks i shall get the intercooler, and then a stage 2 remap in about a month (hopfully when awsome gti have a remap sale on). Im also looking at getting some 20 mm spacers on the back and 15 mm spacers on the front. The engine bay at the moment is al back together at the moment but i want to do a few changes to it still as im not happy with the big blue engine cover, its going to be toned down quite abit. Also have the porsche oil and coolant caps to come when they come in from the group buy.
> 
> I can now keep tabs on what i get up to and shall update this when ever i mess about with something.


hallow tonksy,

i know this is a 2 year old build thread but by christ im in awe.
what a beauty. im going to keep this as a guide to what i want done to mine.
do you still have her?


----------



## Eadon

There really wasn't any need to quote that entire post :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Eadon said:


> There really wasn't any need to quote that entire post :lol:


+1 lol

As far as I'm aware he still has it, but he's been radio silent for a while and popping up every now and then

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott

Eadon said:


> There really wasn't any need to quote that entire post :lol:


haha, yeah just realised id done that. ooops. but i like looking at the photos twice :?


----------



## Bago47

What's the difference in spool with larger pistons, is it quite noticeable or you barely know it's there? How's the fuel consumption, I guess it must have gone up, but by how much?


----------



## lukep116

Hey just read your thread feom start to progress glad its back on the road amazing build.

Anychance u got any links to the
Relentless manifold
And the dp and sports cat??

Im assuming you got the 225 quattro BAM?


----------



## tonksy26

This is now up for sale guys. In no rush to sell but I feel it's time to move on with having a modified petrol car and going to be going for a dirty diesel I think.

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=825641


----------



## Duggy

tonksy26 said:


> This is now up for sale guys. In no rush to sell but I feel it's time to move on with having a modified petrol car and going to be going for a dirty diesel I think.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=41&t=825641


Noooooooo 

Sad day 

John


----------



## Bbuk

just read this from start to finish, this is unbelievable the number times the engine had to come out. but well done for sticking at it.


----------



## kettle

Don't go diesel! I have been there a few times... Unless your getting an A5 3.0tdi now they are nice and sound awesome with an exhaust and remap


----------



## riickii19

read that your not on much so not after a quick reply but was wondering if u still have a link or remembered where you got the angel eyes *cheap* ? liking how they look


----------



## mike_tt 2018

tonksy26 said:


> *Exterior mods*
> 
> did you wrap your handbreak yourself or buy it from somewhere? if you bought it, where di you get it from?
> 
> 19" BBS CH/Porsche twists
> V6 front bumper + smoothed out
> LCR splitter
> Gloss black grilles
> V6 valance
> Black vinyl wrapped roof
> Black vinyl wrapped petrol cap
> Window tints
> Laminex rear tinted lights
> Front flip up number plate
> LED rear number plate bulbs
> 8k xenon's
> LED halo angel rings
> Smoked corners
> 40mm Apex springs
> 'Quattro' wing mirror sticker
> Red painted calipers
> 
> *Performance Mods*
> 
> HG motorsport front mount intercooler
> Relentless high flow maifold
> XS Power 3" down pipe + sports cat
> Miltek exhaust system
> SFS 3" TIP
> Neuspeed induction kit
> Forge 007DV
> APR Stage 2 Remap
> N279 delete
> Uprated dogbone mount
> forge catch can
> Debaffled Charge pipe
> Inline walco fuel pump
> Powerflex bushes
> Cookbots
> Uprated intergrated engineering rifle drilled rods
> Calco bearings
> Siemens deka. 630cc injectors
> 
> *Engine bay mods*
> 
> Powdercoated strut brace
> Powdercoated rocker cover
> Polished turbo charge pipe
> Polished/painted inlet manifold
> Red hose kit
> Red upper boost hoses
> Red Turbo pipe
> Red intercooler pipe
> Porsche oil + coolant cap
> Flocked battery cover + coolant bottle cover
> Bling kit
> OG chrome dipstick
> Aluminium dipstick holder
> OG inlet manifold cover plate
> 
> _*Interior mods*_
> 
> Carbonfibre wrapped handbrake/ door handles
> Sony headunit
> Liquid TT gauge
> Red leds in air vents
> Red led footwell lights
> White interior lights
> Sub + amp
> Custom QS rear sear delete
> 
> Ive been on here a while now, owned the TT just over a year and got to know a fair few people. Ive have had a few people ask if i had a progress thread to which i had to reply not really :roll: . So decide to do one as my last 1 on my cliosport was quite successful. Bit about me, i was 20 (now 21) when i got the TT having owned a a clio 1.2 from passing at 17 which was turned into a cliosport and i even put a 2.0l engine which didnt go down to well. So i cut my losses and got rid for the TT i have today.
> 
> This is how i got her. Had a few mods already, like 'miltek' exhuaust, autobahn88 tip, Rs6 Alloys, Rear headlight tints, Front headlight tints, black vinyl wrapped roof/fuel cap, Lcr splitter, turbo badge instead of audi rings, red calipers, V6 spoiler, V6 rear valance, 3 bar grille.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing to do was put my reg on to hide the fact its over 10 year old haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was some cheap halfrauds special number plate LEDS, worked a treat and have been spot on ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im only young and a i like blue so fitted some 8k xenons which wont be to everyones taste but it makes me stand out :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came some interior mods, i put my sub in the boot that was in my clio. Also wrapped a few interior parts in 3M carbon fibre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick picture of my poor little clioand the TT, Both fantastic cars. Clio got stripped and sold in parts in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was to tidy up the bodywork so out came the bucket and wax. Gave her a good wash, clay, polish and wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was to look at the engine bay, so added a bling kit, polished a couple of parts, painted a few other parts and this was the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Became a TTOC member and decided to share it with the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then came up with a CRAZY idea of flocking the engine bay to be 'different'. This resulted in a very OTT engine bay which i know alot wont like but hey ho, its my car :lol:
> 
> I also added a neauspeed induction kit and forge DV from awsome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was the wheels, im not a fan of big spokes so saw some genuine BBS ch's in the for sale section. So i travelled 3 hours down to bristol to meet markypoo and came home with my mate as a passenger ( big lad) squashed in the car with 4 big 19" Ch's  He wasnt impressed with the space but was definatly worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trax soon approached fast so got myself on a mates stand and showed her off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was a little mod which i saw on here which i instantly fell in love with, albeit very cheap/minor mod. Quattro stinker on the wing mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept looking at the front and something just wasnt right, i wasnt happy with the shape so i decieded to spalsh out for a v6 front bumper, Travelled another 2 hours to pick it up from newcastle and then dropped it straight into the bodyshop. I thought id be different again and smooth the front number plate out so got that done at the same time.
> 
> Whilst in the body shop i sprayed the front grille myself with plasti-kote super gloss to give it a nice shiny look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumper came out the bodyshop and straight onto the car, with out the bottom grilles which i hadnt sourced yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 bar grille refitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next i needed something so the rozzers didnt pull me for no number plate, i saw another forum member cars who wanted to be james bond and decided i did aswell, so i purchased a remote control flip up number plate ( picture is with the old number plate until i purchased a american sized plate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was the replace the WORST centre section to a exhaust ive ever seen, a miltek back box but clearly not a miltek middle section. So got onto awsome gti and got a miltek centre section off them. ( if you like nice exhausts you may want to look away now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then looked for weeks upon weeks for a downpipe that was affordable and a decient price, i found the XS power 1 for very cheap over in america which, if you dont know, have had some very bad reviewsbut i emialed them and they said they had sorted these problems out now. With no1 wanting to be a guinea pig i decided to take a the pludge and get one. It went on perfectly and i havent had a problem since and was over half the price other companys charge. I also change the dogbone mount as advised on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up came a Liquid gauge in the for sale section off graham, love_iTT ( great guy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then bought some of the cheap Angel eye leds from bong kong and thought whilst i was splitting the headlights i would spray my indicator lenses so the orange wasnt in your face no more.
> 
> this was all taken place just before ulitmate dubs so took my flip up number plate off and cable tied a plate to the grille just to get down there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimate dubs was great, had a great time and met some great people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another quick snap on my neighbours drive that i like to show where its at at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few backs i found a coolant leaking somewhere so had a look about and found the culprit. So changed that over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After buying a the downpipe i had made the decision that i was going for the full works and get a stage 2 and try to get as close to 300 bhp as i could. This ment upgrading the smaller autobahn88 tip to a 3" SFS tip and start looking for an intercooler which will be purchased next week in the group buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today i replaced the coolant bottle for a brand new one, quick easy 10 minute job but quite effective and i can now read my coolant level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that brings me pretty much up-to-date now, as said abit further up, in the next couple of weeks i shall get the intercooler, and then a stage 2 remap in about a month (hopfully when awsome gti have a remap sale on). Im also looking at getting some 20 mm spacers on the back and 15 mm spacers on the front. The engine bay at the moment is al back together at the moment but i want to do a few changes to it still as im not happy with the big blue engine cover, its going to be toned down quite abit. Also have the porsche oil and coolant caps to come when they come in from the group buy.
> 
> I can now keep tabs on what i get up to and shall update this when ever i mess about with something.


----------

